# Dirt road riding weather. Driveler #149



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

I made one where the music and the title go together.. WHOOHOO!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

well this sucks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

WOnder if Nic knows where Buck Allan road is?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> well this sucks



Get away from the manifold.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2014)

You can't answer a phone when ya have no signal.............. but then I got one & I answered it!
And yes, I remember how to use the gun and yes I carry way more than ONE bullet and, and, and a whole lot other stuff too, now pppfffttt on you guyzz!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> well this sucks



sorry, couldnt find any good music about London.  But all music about souf Ga is awesome!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> You can't answer a phone when ya have no signal.............. but then I got one & I answered it!
> And yes, I remember how to use the gun and yes I carry way more than ONE bullet and, and, and a whole lot other stuff too, now pppfffttt on you guyzz!



whats your input on click?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> You can't answer a phone when ya have no signal.............. but then I got one & I answered it!
> And yes, I remember how to use the gun and yes I carry way more than ONE bullet and, and, and a whole lot other stuff too, now pppfffttt on you guyzz!





I've seen you shoot, you couldn't hit a buffalo in da butt with a baseball bat, you can't be still, the deer are safe from my Keeb babe.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whats your input on click?


aaahhh younggrasshoppa, I gathered WISDOM from that one & only time "click", it has not (and I pray) will not eva happen again!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

pewpewpew


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've seen you shoot, you couldn't hit a buffalo in da butt with a baseball bat, you can't be still, the deer are safe from my Keeb babe.


you saw me shoot a pistol, not a rifle & you ain't been in a deer blind with me............ wait, how do you know I can't sit still! that's why I like blinds more than "by a tree".........  but, I AM getting better!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2014)

I lived on a dirt road until they paved it, I had a hard road to travel after that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

What'd I miss? 

Peanut butta and peppa jelly again


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I lived on a dirt road until they paved it, I had a hard road to travel after that.


ba-dum-dum............. good one, Charlie!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

KyDawg+ is gonna get run over since he lives on a road.  i would live beside it; but that's just me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you saw me shoot a pistol, not a rifle & you ain't been in a deer blind with me............ wait, how do you know I can't sit still! that's why I like blinds more than "by a tree".........  but, I AM getting better!





'Cause I knowya !!!!  You're like Dawn, ya gotz antz in yo pantz !!! 



Anybody heard from Mandy and her doggie ??


----------



## fireman401 (Oct 22, 2014)

That video brought back some memories.  First time I ever saw it.  One neat thing I noticed was on of the guys in the "tobacco and beer in a can" line had on an agricultural strike movement hat on.  I was about ten years old when that happened.  Our family participated in the tractorcades and other events.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

Jeffro!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

Got me some new workin boots, while i was there i bought me some new huntin boots, i'm brand new again.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Got me some new workin boots.



Dang that was some money wasted


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang that was some money wasted



I know, i put it off as long as i could though


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 22, 2014)

The smell of fresh dust coming off the dirt road is fillen this place up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?
> 
> Peanut butta and peppa jelly again




Chiefbro be likin da pnutbutta . . .




RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang that was some money wasted





BUUUUUUUUUUUUURNNNNNNNNNNNN !!!!  






kmckinnie said:


> The smell of fresh dust coming off the dirt road is fillen this place up.





That ain't dust broKinnie . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

Im back


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

Doe-N-Heat made me giggle


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!



Yo Mudro!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro be likin da pnutbutta . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ate up all da leftovas!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Doe-N-Heat made me giggle



giggle away giggles


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

Keebs gonna give us a report on her afternoon hunt when she gets back to the house. Looks like she stands of good chance to put one on the ground.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2014)

Dog update. 500.00 dr. Don't know. 100.00 dr. don't know. Could be stroke, epilepsy or a messed up disc in neck. For now just anti inflammatory meds. He's been laying around all day. Walks like me after one too many dranky dranks. We'll just watch him and see. I miss him chasing squirrels and running in circles like Taz. Thanks for the consern guys snd gals love ya'll.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

Hope your dog gets better, Miss Mandy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2014)

Dang that wssd hard ti type.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

do what?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dog update. 500.00 dr. Don't know. 100.00 dr. don't know. Could be stroke, epilepsy or a messed up disc in neck. For now just anti inflammatory meds. He's been laying around all day. Walks like me after one too many dranky dranks. We'll just watch him and see. I miss him chasing squirrels and running in circles like Taz. Thanks for the consern guys snd gals love ya'll.



Hope he makes a comeback.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs gonna give us a report on her afternoon hunt when she gets back to the house. Looks like she stands of good chance to put one on the ground.



 Keebs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs gonna give us a report on her afternoon hunt when she gets back to the house. Looks like she stands of good chance to put one on the ground.




Gotta dolla sez she don't kill nuttin, MAYBE cripple sumpin...

Po Keebs, gal got Pookie luck, but I lub her !! 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang that wssd hard ti type.






Hdmo, "Seth???"



Glad HornetJr's doggie is doing betta, I hope ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta dolla sez she don't kill nuttin, MAYBE cripple sumpin...
> 
> Po Keebs, gal got Pookie luck, but I lub her !!
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

She got a way to grind em up now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> She got a way to grind em up now.



Motivation....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2014)

Nic be the snake whisperer ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> She got a way to grind em up now.





Jeff C. said:


> Motivation....





She'll mess right around and stick her fanger in that thang.

If nuttin else, she'll try it out on a hotdog . .


Daaaaaaaaang Ima hoot !!! 


Grew up with a hand cranked meat grinder that clamped onto the kitchen table.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Dang, been up for ova 30 hrs, wifey trying to poison me with sleep pills...


Sez I'm going all Chiefbro on her . . Told her to shutup, growup, and be a leader !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, been up for ova 30 hrs, wifey trying to poison me with sleep pills...
> 
> 
> Sez I'm going all Chiefbro on her . . Told her to shutup, growup, and be a leader !!!!



Uh Ohhhhh......I wait til MizT is sound asleep fore I tell her!

She just says, "Huh.....okayyy"


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She'll mess right around and stick her fanger in that thang.
> 
> If nuttin else, she'll try it out on a hotdog . .
> 
> ...



I grew up using a hand crank meat grinder... Made countless lbs of sausage... All grind and no bump...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She'll mess right around and stick her fanger in that thang.
> 
> If nuttin else, she'll try it out on a hotdog . .
> 
> ...





blood on the ground said:


> I grew up using a hand crank meat grinder... Made countless lbs of sausage... All grind and no bump...





Yep, a #32 hand grinder. Those things were staple in the kitchen back in the day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Uh Ohhhhh......I wait til MizT is sound asleep fore I tell her!
> 
> She just says, "Huh.....okayyy"





Daaaaaaaaaang, I've been doin it ALL RONG !!!!




blood on the ground said:


> I grew up using a hand crank meat grinder... Made countless lbs of sausage... All grind and no bump...





Er uhm, you sound like you gotta lil personal wit da grinda???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaaaang, I've been doin it ALL RONG !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you know this from personal experience?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And you know this from personal experience?





They don't call me "stumpy" for nuttin  . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They don't call me "stumpy" for nuttin  . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Quack flop!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, a #32 hand grinder. Those things were staple in the kitchen back in the day.



Folks just don't understand the difference in taste of fresh homemade sausage and store bought sausage.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Speakin of ground meat.....  <---------sloppy joes


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Think we still got one of them old hand meat grinders in the barn.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack flop!





Quit all this "flop" "kang" crap,









 GROW UP, BE A LEADERRR







Lub me some ChiefbroJagMzT !!!! 





blood on the ground said:


> Folks just don't understand the difference in taste of fresh homemade sausage and store bought sausage.





BOG + sausage = expert


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Speakin of ground meat.....  <---------sloppy joes





Jeff C. said:


> Think we still got one of them old hand meat grinders in the barn.



I love sloppy Joe's!!! A little mayo and a pickle an you in bidness!

Jeff break out the grinder and make you some bratwurst.. don't forget to add the jalapenos though!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Think we still got one of them old hand meat grinders in the barn.





Crap, anudder 'ole "hand" meat grinder in the barn . .





You Cajunz dont cull NUTTIN !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quit all this "flop" "kang" crap,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not an expert but my granddad was a butcher by trade. I was around a butcher shop most all my life.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

Alright, it`s settled. Coyotes gonna eat ever deer in the state, right down to the last dew claw, and all the bobcats done turned into panthers. 

And I know how to adjust the Holley 4 barrel on the space shuttle so it idles and flies smoother.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Alright, it`s settled. Coyotes gonna eat ever deer in the state, right down to the last dew claw, and all the bobcats done turned into panthers.
> 
> And I know how to adjust the Holley 4 barrel on the space shuttle so it idles and flies smoother.



Just when you thought you couldn't learn anything else!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Alright, it`s settled. Coyotes gonna eat ever deer in the state, right down to the last dew claw, and all the bobcats done turned into panthers.
> 
> And I know how to adjust the Holley 4 barrel on the space shuttle so it idles and flies smoother.



This week I leant that black cats can become a dog when caught in Lithonia.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> This week I leant that black cats can become a dog when caught in Lithonia.





Dog makes a fine meal.  

So does a horse.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quit all this "flop" "kang" crap,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The older I get, the less grownup I feel.......

 



blood on the ground said:


> I love sloppy Joe's!!! A little mayo and a pickle an you in bidness!
> 
> Jeff break out the grinder and make you some bratwurst.. don't forget to add the jalapenos though!!!



Might do it! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap, anudder 'ole "hand" meat grinder in the barn . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dang sho ain't gonna leave a deer layin in da woods cause it got a little gutz on it.



Nicodemus said:


> Alright, it`s settled. Coyotes gonna eat ever deer in the state, right down to the last dew claw, and all the bobcats done turned into panthers.
> 
> And I know how to adjust the Holley 4 barrel on the space shuttle so it idles and flies smoother.



I don't know evrything yet, but I'm gettin there!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2014)

Nothing like smoked homemade sausage.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

Keebs oughter be checkin` in directly. Unless she got one down.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Oct 22, 2014)

Just wanted to pop in and say hello all


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

Howdy, Little Miss.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Howdy, lms!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2014)

Fried green tomatoes for supper.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Not an expert but my granddad was a butcher by trade. I was around a butcher shop most all my life.




"Most yo life ??"  Dood, you ain't, but twelven ??




Nicodemus said:


> Alright, it`s settled. Coyotes gonna eat ever deer in the state, right down to the last dew claw, and all the bobcats done turned into panthers.
> 
> And I know how to adjust the Holley 4 barrel on the space shuttle so it idles and flies smoother.





Nicodemus said:


> Keebs oughter be checkin` in directly. Unless she got one down.





Nic, you and I BOTH know Keebalicious aint kilt nuttin . .





little miss sunshine said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hello all





Well helloooooooo there young lady, come here often??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Quack......


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Quack spun out yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Dat boy gonna sleep like a newborn baby!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack......





Jeff C. said:


> Quack spun out yet?





Jeff C. said:


> Dat boy gonna sleep like a newborn baby!





OHHHHHHHHHHH Snit , just saw your Avie !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

Ma Hen gonna take a brush top to us...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHH Snit , just saw your Avie !!!



Nuttin like a lil Monster Energy in yo self propelled mower!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey Unk.......I don't remember why I was wantin to talk wid ya.....mebbe its the beerses


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Ma Hen gonna take a brush top to us...





Ma Hen ='s gatherer, not huntress . . .

Stay in teepee, cook, make umpum, no hunt . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Hey Unk.......I don't remember why I was wantin to talk wid ya.....mebbe its the beerses





Mebbe have sumpin to do with this coming Friday at HBSP??


idjitnephewgeeeeeeeze.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ma Hen ='s gatherer, not huntress . . .
> 
> Stay in teepee, cook, make umpum, no hunt . .



        

Oh wait....there she is!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh wait....there she is!





CRAP, she IS here !!!  Lil Cajun gonna out run da fat buoy..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Keebs = salad grinder


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

pewpewpew . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs gonna give us a report on her afternoon hunt when she gets back to the house. Looks like she stands of good chance to put one on the ground.


Darlin', you ain't nuttin but special in my book!  Thank you so much for the visit & the gift.........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dog update. 500.00 dr. Don't know. 100.00 dr. don't know. Could be stroke, epilepsy or a messed up disc in neck. For now just anti inflammatory meds. He's been laying around all day. Walks like me after one too many dranky dranks. We'll just watch him and see. I miss him chasing squirrels and running in circles like Taz. Thanks for the consern guys snd gals love ya'll.


Dang, Mandy, hope the baby gets better!


little miss sunshine said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hello all


well hello there, stranger!

Ok, report time.......... I know I ain't no Annie Oakly, but dadgum, I CAN shoot & hit stuff........... but where I was, and where the deer came in, I could (at one time) put it out with a good softball throw!  Same deer, not once, not twice but THREE Different times, I shot& missed her!!!!!!!!1  Ok, I am off to drown my sorrows and have a pity party.  I am taking my gun with me to work & beg my boss to go site it in at our rifle range in the morning, and if all else fails I plan on making some kind of deal with my feed store folks in an open site gun to use this weekend, I'm talking up close & personal shooting and if after this weekend I do not get a deer I shoot at, I will completely give up hunting.period.done.through.stick.a.fork.in.it.done. now, is that a good enough report? OH and I may give up canning too.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Is she gone yet ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Darlin', you ain't nuttin but special in my book!  Thank you so much for the visit & the gift.........
> 
> Dang, Mandy, hope the baby gets better!
> 
> ...



Hi Keebs!

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9027015&postcount=78


----------



## Hankus (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe have sumpin to do with this coming Friday at HBSP??
> 
> 
> idjitnephewgeeeeeeeze.



yeah, thats it, ya gots a crash spot fer me  I can prolly only make it Satrydy


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is she gone yet ??


YOU need to:
1-pay attention.
2-read back
3-pay attention
4-GIVE ME A BREAK!!!!!!!!!I so wanna type out some wordy derds!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Don't worry Quack...she'll miss!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Darlin', you ain't nuttin but special in my book!  Thank you so much for the visit & the gift.........
> 
> Dang, Mandy, hope the baby gets better!
> 
> ...





I could have checked that rifle for you today if I had known. Enjoyed the visit, Keebs, and thank you for the goodies!  

You ain`t givin` up huntin` or cannin`!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Darlin', you ain't nuttin but special in my book!  Thank you so much for the visit & the gift.........
> 
> Dang, Mandy, hope the baby gets better!
> 
> ...





Dang honey I was just messin witya... Din't wish you no bad luck, but I did WIN a bet because of you, checkz in da mail . . .


Keebs + deerhuntin + close range ='s shotgun/buckshot


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi Keebs!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9027015&postcount=78


I read back, I saw that, thank you for pointing that out............ I am 'bout ready to give up on everything at this point...... ya'll have.no.idea..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Here I am, Keebs​


----------



## Hankus (Oct 22, 2014)

kwik site used to make the perfect scope mounts fer a woods gun


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

No....





























down here​


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I read back, I saw that, thank you for pointing that out............ I am 'bout ready to give up on everything at this point...... ya'll have.no.idea..........





STOP IT 'for I come down there and, well I dunno, giveya big ole hug ???




LilN, I swear I can just see you shakin/quiverin linin up yo shot.  Ya gotta chill gal, and let it fly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

JK...galfriend, hope you get the gun squared away


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I could have checked that rifle for you today if I had known. Enjoyed the visit, Keebs, and thank you for the goodies!
> 
> You ain`t givin` up huntin` or cannin`!!


Like Kenny Rogers sang, "Ya gotta know when to fold'em"......... I wish I had've thought to ask you to check it........ then you sharpening my knife would'nt have been wasted..... 
What did the Redhead think of your "goodies"?!?!?  Think she'll try all of them?



Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang honey I was just messin witya... Din't wish you no bad luck, but I did WIN a bet because of you, checkz in da mail . . .
> 
> 
> Keebs + deerhuntin + close range ='s shotgun/buckshot


I.am.so.depressed.........................sitting here boo-hooing, no lie..........dang, I AM a "girly-girl"!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Ifn you ain't got a shotgun I'll getcha one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Like Kenny Rogers sang, "Ya gotta know when to fold'em"......... I wish I had've thought to ask you to check it........ then you sharpening my knife would'nt have been wasted.....
> What did the Redhead think of your "goodies"?!?!?  Think she'll try all of them?
> 
> 
> I.am.so.depressed.........................sitting here boo-hooing, no lie..........dang, I AM a "girly-girl"!!!!!!!!!!!





(stawkin mode)  Whatcha wearin ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

What's happenin @ HBSP this friday? 

I gotta fly out Saturday moanin anyway.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Like Kenny Rogers sang, "Ya gotta know when to fold'em"......... I wish I had've thought to ask you to check it........ then you sharpening my knife would'nt have been wasted.....
> What did the Redhead think of your "goodies"?!?!?  Think she'll try all of them?
> 
> 
> I.am.so.depressed.........................sitting here boo-hooing, no lie..........dang, I AM a "girly-girl"!!!!!!!!!!!





She loved the apple butter and pepper jelly and says she will try the mango preserves. She say hey too, and to not give up. If she can kill deer, so can you. 

I mean it, I won`t let you give up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Hankus said:


> yeah, thats it, ya gots a crash spot fer me  I can prolly only make it Satrydy




gotta go to Augusta Friday, was gonna swang by the park Fri eve, gotta work Sat . .





Keebs said:


> YOU need to:
> 1-pay attention.
> 2-read back
> 3-pay attention
> 4-GIVE ME A BREAK!!!!!!!!!I so wanna type out some wordy derds!!!!!!!




ouch...



Jeff C. said:


> Don't worry Quack...she'll miss!





I KNOW you dint . . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> (stawkin mode)  Whatcha wearin ???


my pj's now................... and...............I will hush........... I'm gonna go in hermit mode here in a little bit for sure..........


Nicodemus said:


> She loved the apple butter and pepper jelly and says she will try the mango preserves. She say hey too, and to not give up. If she can kill deer, so can you.
> 
> I mean it, I won`t let you give up.


she is WAAAAAYYYYY ahead of me on the deer slayin (she's my hero)............... hope she'll at least taste the mango jam, I'm betting she'll like it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Keebs gotta bumpa sticka that sez "Save da Deer.."




Sorry hun, thought that might getta giggle outcha . .


Ya know we lub ya !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> my pj's now................... and...............I will hush........... I'm gonna go in hermit mode here in a little bit for sure..........
> 
> she is WAAAAAYYYYY ahead of me on the deer slayin (she's my hero)............... hope she'll at least taste the mango jam, I'm betting she'll like it!





I bet she will too.   You get you some rest, and things will look better tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> my pj's now................... and...............I will hush........... I'm gonna go in hermit mode here in a little bit for sure..........
> 
> she is WAAAAAYYYYY ahead of me on the deer slayin (she's my hero)............... hope she'll at least taste the mango jam, I'm betting she'll like it!



Hey...at least you didn gut shoot one and leave it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Dangit Chiefbro, I've told Dawn about the "misadventures" of Jag workin on lawnmowers, when I showed her your avatar she liked to had die laughing.  Said you was MEAN . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit Chiefbro, I've told Dawn about the "misadventures" of Jag workin on lawnmowers, when I showed her your avatar she liked to had die laughing.  Said you was MEAN . . .



Tell her she ain't seen nuttin if I come home and find out he done actually poured a Monster Energy in that thang.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs gotta bumpa sticka that sez "Save da Deer.."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not tonight, Mill, really bummed out for real, you have no idea.........well, yeah, you should............I'll try to laugh about it tomorrow............ I love you too, or I'd be cussin you out & getting banded from GON.....


Nicodemus said:


> I bet she will too.   You get you some rest, and things will look better tomorrow.


Thanks, Nick...............I think she will too........... will holler at you tomorrow AFTER I get this gun checked out!


Jeff C. said:


> Hey...at least you didn gut shoot one and leave it!


Nope, I'd even skin out a gut shot one............. in fact the one we helped skin the other night was 'bout like that.......... ain't lettin NUTTIN go to waste, ain't right, ain't worth it to leave for the buzzards!
Gotta go buy more ammo before I can get the gun zero'd in............ WHy HAS POOKY GOT THE CURSE ON ME???????????


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Not tonight, Mill, really bummed out for real, you have no idea.........well, yeah, you should............I'll try to laugh about it tomorrow............ I love you too, or I'd be cussin you out & getting banded from GON.....
> 
> Thanks, Nick...............I think she will too........... will holler at you tomorrow AFTER I get this gun checked out!
> 
> ...



That was a good thing yall skinnin that deer out and savin it.

Don't know whether he was trollin or not, but somebody told about one in the deer forum that he gut shot, sounds like he left most of it layin there to me.

Don't make me come down there!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey...at least you didn gut shoot one and leave it!





No comment. I'm outta here, no sleep today, wife's gonna kill me . . 


LilN, will call you tomorrow, whether you like it, or not.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That was a good thing yall skinnin that deer out and savin it.
> 
> Don't know whether he was trollin or not, but somebody told about one in the deer forum that he gut shot, sounds like he left most of it layin there to me.
> 
> Don't make me come down there!


I don't have to "make" you come down here, I'm *patiently* WAITING on you to come give me more cooking lessons!
Ok, came in & put some lemon pepper chicken on to bake for supper...........gonna eat & get some sleep............. later folks.........


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No comment. I'm outta here, no sleep today, wife's gonna kill me . .
> 
> 
> LilN, will call you tomorrow, whether you like it, or not.


And I'll answer........... as long as the boss isn't around, I don't have a customer or..................


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Take care.....thurstday tomorrow!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 22, 2014)

showered, brushed an bedded


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Hankus said:


> showered, brushed an bedded



Ain't fer behind ya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't lead,  and I don't follow, what does that make me??




A middle Mill ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Quack = middler!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Quack = middlin round.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack = middler!





Jeff C. said:


> Quack = middlin round.







Go TO BED lawnmower man  . . 



Can't believe hmo03 went to England to watch the Falcoonzzzzzzzz, me thinks he might be lying???


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2014)

What I miss? ... No pun intended!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 23, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy "Thirsty" Thursday to all of you drivelers this morning.  

It is kind of "nipply" outside this morning and it is finally starting to feel like fall type weather.  I bet the deer are stirring about this morning just to stay warm.

Now where is Gobblin with some hot coffee this morning???


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy "Thirsty" Thursday to all of you drivelers this morning.
> 
> It is kind of "nipply" outside this morning and it is finally starting to feel like fall type weather.  I bet the deer are stirring about this morning just to stay warm.
> 
> Now where is Gobblin with some hot coffee this morning???



I think he got banned!! I will be providing the morning beverage going forward!!! Ice cold beer, no mo cwoffee


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I think he got banned!! I will be providing the morning beverage going forward!!! Ice cold beer, no mo cwoffee



I am here to solve the no mo cwoffee situation


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2014)

Just went outside and yes it is chilly.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Morning folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am here to solve the no mo cwoffee situation



 woops... you mad aint ya


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Thought I was going to have to drink some of that instant coffee I bought at Starbucks. Thanks Mr Gobblein.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 23, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I think he got banned!! I will be providing the morning beverage going forward!!! Ice cold beer, no mo cwoffee




Blood, I can't remember ever drinking beer this early in the morning......well maybe a long, long time ago when I didn't stop drinking it all night and most of the next day.  My girlfriend was not a happy camper.  I did my best to take care of some serious business between us but after a few six packs, things just didn't want to cooperate properly.   However, after the proper amount of rest and becoming somewhat sober again, we got things finally straightened out between us.  That was a good learning lesson for me as I was ultimately married to her for over 31 years.  

ps:  That is why I have to stick to just coffee these days!!!   



gobbleinwoods said:


> I am here to solve the no mo cwoffee situation




Gobblin, I always knew that you were a really good problem solver.  



KyDawg said:


> Thought I was going to have to drink some of that instant coffee I bought at Starbucks. Thanks Mr Gobblein.




I am so allergic to just the word, Starbucks.  My wallet immediately begins to have a bad case of the "shakes" even if I just ride by a Starbucks location.  Dang stuff is waaayyyy to expensive for my taste.  




Oh well, the good news is that I have read the  newspaper (and thankfully my name was NOT on the obituary page), ate breakfast, paid some bills, took my morning medicines, washed two loads of laundry, and I am still having fun on this "Thirsty" Thursday morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Only reason I got some of that coffee Eagle, was that I read on here of how good it was. It should be good, I have bought a good pair of boots for less. I would have put it back, but they had already rung it up and there were about 10 people standing behind me in line and I did not want to cause a commotion. Never been in one before and will probably never go in one again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Mornin everybody.....tis a bit chilly out there.


----------



## Scrapy (Oct 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just went outside and yes it is chilly.


 But not enough for the gators to go in so I can coonhunt.
Riding dirt roads brings back memories from last year. Me and my buddy would hang out till the bar closed but by then we would have a table full of ladies laughing at us swapping lies back and forth.  We would say their is still one more chore for us to perform and that is to go Feed the coons, "Who wants to ride?"  inevitably there would be a couple . One night we turned off a county graded dirt road onto a two rut . One Girl said "this reminds me of riding with my grand pa and I would sit on the fender of his truck and look for tracks while he drove. " Do you mind if I ride on the hood?' We said go for it and took to puttting along. Directly, my truck did not have fenders, and the hood got hot.  By golly she stood up and folded her jeans for insulation. Hood kept getting hotter and before you know it she is standing up wind surfing in a 3 mile an hour breeze.  Too chilly now already for that. But I still love riding them country woods roads.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2014)

It is downright cold here.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin like a lil Monster Energy in yo self propelled mower!







Keebs said:


> Like Kenny Rogers sang, "Ya gotta know when to fold'em"......... I wish I had've thought to ask you to check it........ then you sharpening my knife would'nt have been wasted.....
> What did the Redhead think of your "goodies"?!?!?  Think she'll try all of them?
> 
> 
> I.am.so.depressed.........................sitting here boo-hooing, no lie..........dang, I AM a "girly-girl"!!!!!!!!!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Tell her she ain't seen nuttin if I come home and find out he done actually poured a Monster Energy in that thang.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> But not enough for the gators to go in so I can coonhunt.
> Riding dirt roads brings back memories from last year. Me and my buddy would hang out till the bar closed but by then we would have a table full of ladies laughing at us swapping lies back and forth.  We would say their is still one more chore for us to perform and that is to go Feed the coons, "Who wants to ride?"  inevitably there would be a couple . One night we turned off a county graded dirt road onto a two rut . One Girl said "this reminds me of riding with my grand pa and I would sit on the fender of his truck and look for tracks while he drove. " Do you mind if I ride on the hood?' We said go for it and took to puttting along. Directly, my truck did not have fenders, and the hood got hot.  By golly she stood up and folded her jeans for insulation. Hood kept getting hotter and before you know it she is standing up wind surfing in a 3 mile an hour breeze.  Too chilly now already for that. But I still love riding them country woods roads.



Yessir, them days are long gone round here, but I can remember back in the day when you could ride dirt roads for hours and only cross a paved road.

Have a hard time finding dirt roads up this way now, few and far between.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



Mornin Lil Ms Crickyy!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2014)

I remember when I 75 was dirt.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

morning, again.

Keebs I typed this earlier today but it didnt work.

One time while hunting I had 6 deer come out on me.  Before all was said and done i shot i THINK 6 times (gun only held 4 or 5 shots) and didnt draw a hair.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning, again.
> 
> Keebs I typed this earlier today but it didnt work.
> 
> One time while hunting I had 6 deer come out on me.  Before all was said and done i shot i THINK 6 times (gun only held 4 or 5 shots) and didnt draw a hair.



Mornin....

bOOM bOOM = worse shot than keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Left my edc pocket knife over @  cuzzins yesterday, gonna have to ride back over there and get it today. I feel plumb nekkid without it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....
> 
> bOOM bOOM = worse shot than keebs



Iv missed several


----------



## Scrapy (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh well, the good news is that I have read the  newspaper (and thankfully my name was NOT on the obituary page), ate breakfast, paid some bills, took my morning medicines, washed two loads of laundry, and I am still having fun on this "Thirsty" Thursday morning.  [/QUOTE]

Oh well. My name is under the charged for DUI list. However, I do not know if I convicted myself of a .7 or a .9. 

I Thought I had the right to remain silent, which I did do.. Also, did not convict myself without the aid of an attorney , but none was present. I wonder about the Constitutional repercussions of this law.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> Oh well, the good news is that I have read the  newspaper (and thankfully my name was NOT on the obituary page), ate breakfast, paid some bills, took my morning medicines, washed two loads of laundry, and I am still having fun on this "Thirsty" Thursday morning.



Oh well. My name is under the charged for DUI list. However, I do not know if I convicted myself of a .7 or a .9. 

I Thought I had the right to remain silent, which I did do.. Also, did not convict myself without the aid of an attorney , but none was present. I wonder about the Constitutional repercussions of this law.[/QUOTE]

Good luck with that!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh well. My name is under the charged for DUI list. However, I do not know if I convicted myself of a .7 or a .9.
> 
> I Thought I had the right to remain silent, which I did do.. Also, did not convict myself without the aid of an attorney , but none was present. I wonder about the Constitutional repercussions of this law.



Good luck with that!![/QUOTE]

Hmmmm.....quote test!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Quote malfunctioning.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

scrappy=not a good quoter


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Morning ya'll. Keebs, you cant let someone else sight in your gun. Sorry but you have to do it. The way you hold it and look down the sights can be diff. from some one else. I can sight mine in and Mrs. V hit fine with it but when my son was shooting he was always way hit to the left and high. Enough to miss. He had to have his sighted in by him. Thats the only way to know for sure you can hit what youre aimin at. Sorry you missed, but as bad as you've wanted to go its prob. just deer fever. Ya rushed the shot. Dont be down about it though cause it happens to everyone at least once. Some more Every one at one time or another has missed. Get some bullets and shoot it your self till you are comfortable 
Jeff, cant help it but ... 







                                                                                i'm over here


Now that was funny


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning, again.
> 
> Keebs I typed this earlier today but it didnt work.
> 
> One time while hunting I had 6 deer come out on me.  Before all was said and done i shot i THINK 6 times (gun only held 4 or 5 shots) and didnt draw a hair.


thanks............


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....
> 
> bOOM bOOM = worse shot than keebs


nope, no chance of that..............
now gotta wait on the boss to get here and beg him to take me out to the rifle range & site in my gun..........
got some  to catch up on from yesterday..........


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 23, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Oh well, the good news is that I have read the  newspaper (and thankfully my name was NOT on the obituary page), ate breakfast, paid some bills, took my morning medicines, washed two loads of laundry, and I am still having fun on this "Thirsty" Thursday morning.





Dang, I see where I am about to get in even more serious trouble!!!!    I think somebody needs to help Scrapy with his "quoting abilities."


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> thanks............
> 
> nope, no chance of that..............
> now gotta wait on the boss to get here and beg him to take me out to the rifle range & site in my gun..........
> got some  to catch up on from yesterday..........



Ill call you later on today and tell you a few more of my, um, stories


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2014)

I decided to sit in the stand for a little while this morning. This is the place where me and my daughter like to hunt, it beautiful here but I sure miss her being with me. I had better not tell her I came without her or she will run me up the road and back!! I did jump one coming in....


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> thanks............
> 
> nope, no chance of that..............
> now gotta wait on the boss to get here and beg him to take me out to the rifle range & site in my gun..........
> got some  to catch up on from yesterday..........





Mornin` Keebs. Put yesterdays hunt in the past as an learning experience. After your boss sights in your rifle, shoot it twice yourself at a target just to make sure. 

Then go back out there and kill you a deer.  Or three.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Deer=safe when being hunted by Leroy


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm mixen me a sstrong one & fixen to ride some dirt roads.

Mornin yalls


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I decided to sit in the stand for a little while this morning. This is the place where me and my daughter like to hunt, it beautiful here but I sure miss her being with me. I had better not tell her I came without her or she will run me up the road and back!! I did jump one coming in....



I havent been yet, its killin me , i'm ready to see some woods.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll. Keebs, you cant let someone else sight in your gun. Sorry but you have to do it. The way you hold it and look down the sights can be diff. from some one else. I can sight mine in and Mrs. V hit fine with it but when my son was shooting he was always way hit to the left and high. Enough to miss. He had to have his sighted in by him. Thats the only way to know for sure you can hit what youre aimin at. Sorry you missed, but as bad as you've wanted to go its prob. just deer fever. Ya rushed the shot. Dont be down about it though cause it happens to everyone at least once. Some more Every one at one time or another has missed. Get some bullets and shoot it your self till you are comfortable
> Jeff, cant help it but ...
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I am going with him, so I can shoot it & see if it's me or what............. I swear, I could've connected with dang iron sites she was so freakin close!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 23, 2014)

Good luck Keebs with the new sight in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll. Keebs, you cant let someone else sight in your gun. Sorry but you have to do it. The way you hold it and look down the sights can be diff. from some one else. I can sight mine in and Mrs. V hit fine with it but when my son was shooting he was always way hit to the left and high. Enough to miss. He had to have his sighted in by him. Thats the only way to know for sure you can hit what youre aimin at. Sorry you missed, but as bad as you've wanted to go its prob. just deer fever. Ya rushed the shot. Dont be down about it though cause it happens to everyone at least once. Some more Every one at one time or another has missed. Get some bullets and shoot it your self till you are comfortable
> Jeff, cant help it but ...
> 
> 
> ...



 

Keebs = can take a joke! 

I agree, she should sight the gun in herself. 



Keebs said:


> thanks............
> 
> nope, no chance of that..............
> now gotta wait on the boss to get here and beg him to take me out to the rifle range & site in my gun..........
> got some  to catch up on from yesterday..........



Hang in there...it'll happen. 



blood on the ground said:


> I decided to sit in the stand for a little while this morning. This is the place where me and my daughter like to hunt, it beautiful here but I sure miss her being with me. I had better not tell her I came without her or she will run me up the road and back!! I did jump one coming in....



You sneaky snake you!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> That's why I am going with him, so I can shoot it & see if it's me or what............. I swear, I could've connected with dang iron sites she was so freakin close!



Should of jumped on her and punched her to sleep.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> That's why I am going with him, so I can shoot it & see if it's me or what............. I swear, I could've connected with dang iron sites she was so freakin close!





If I knew a gunsmith down here that I trusted, I would take the scope off "Quigley" and have him install a set of Vernier iron sights on it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Deer=safe when being hunted by Leroy



Ill tell the truth, the first few years  hunted i missed ALOT more deer than id like to admit.  Nervous, shaking, rushing teh shot. Pulling the gun up fast to see where the deer went.  etc etc..
Iv gotten better over the years.  I missed the biggest deer I ever seen out the stand about 3-4 years ago.  A ssolid 140" deer around 11 am following a doe.  Propped up, settled behind the shoulder BOOM!!  He can off never to be found.  Still have day dreams about taht day trying to figure out what i did wrong..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Keebs, Is it a scoped rifle?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

I've missed to. Hit a cotton stalk one time, whats the chances of that I developed a habit of pulling left when i pulled the trigger, still have to really concentrate to get over that. I think it might be shooting a magnum and anticipating the kick like a mule.  I use to shoot very well, very steady and didnt second guess myself. I've notice looking thru the scope that i shake alot more than i use to. If i dont have a rest i cant hit the broad side of a barn.
Crap, now i'm depressed.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> If I knew a gunsmith down here that I trusted, I would take the scope off "Quigley" and have him install a set of Vernier iron sights on it.



Nic, Im not sure if the ol fella is still around or even remembe his name but there used to be a fella out from TyTY that did some right good work on guns.  He fixed a couple of guns for me over the years. Nice fella, and reasonable


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

yep​


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

how y'all doin that?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff? Hankus?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

test1


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I've missed to. Hit a cotton stalk one time, whats the chances of that I developed a habit of pulling left when i pulled the trigger, still have to really concentrate to get over that. I think it might be shooting a magnum and anticipating the kick like a mule.  I use to shoot very well, very steady and didnt second guess myself. I've notice looking thru the scope that i shake alot more than i use to. If i dont have a rest i cant hit the broad side of a barn.
> Crap, now i'm depressed.



I have a Ruger 7MM mag at the house i used to hunt with.  Ill still take it from time to time but those are some of the reasons I dont take it anymore. Kicks, loud as all get out, heavy trigger pull, and really long.  I purchased a Savage .308 lefthanded rifle a couple years back and its about all I use anymore.  Trigger is set to about 3lbs, shorter, MUCH less recoil and just as deadly.  Lets not forget lighter too.  I like the way my Ruger feels in my hands but NOT how it shoots.  I can Keyhole at 100 yards with my .308.  Ill have 2-3" groups with my 7MM


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, Im not sure if the ol fella is still around or even remembe his name but there used to be a fella out from TyTY that did some right good work on guns.  He fixed a couple of guns for me over the years. Nice fella, and reasonable





Is he good enough to be trusted to drill and tap the barrel and stock of a priceless, classic rifle that can`t be replaced?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

test 2


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> test 2


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> crap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I have a Ruger 7MM mag at the house i used to hunt with.  Ill still take it from time to time but those are some of the reasons I dont take it anymore. Kicks, loud as all get out, heavy trigger pull, and really long.  I purchased a Savage .308 lefthanded rifle a couple years back and its about all I use anymore.  Trigger is set to about 3lbs, shorter, MUCH less recoil and just as deadly.  Lets not forget lighter too.  I like the way my Ruger feels in my hands but NOT how it shoots.  I can Keyhole at 100 yards with my .308.  Ill have 2-3" groups with my 7MM


My 7 mag is a Savage with the accutrigger, if you aint careful it will go off before youre even ready. Kicks like a mule.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Is he good enough to be trusted to drill and tap the barrel and stock of a priceless, classic rifle that can`t be replaced?



 i can remember his name or how to get in touch with him, ill get you his number and let you contact him and let you conclude that yourself.    From what I gathered speaking to him, he would be honest and upfront about weather he could do it or not


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i can remember his name or how to get in touch with him, ill get you his number and let you contact him and let you conclude that yourself.    From what I gathered speaking to him, he would be honest and upfront about weather he could do it or not





Thanks! I appreciate that.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

ya mean me​an C​is the​computer geniuses​in here​


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Off topic.... Any body ever had something like a four wheeler, car, or truck that it seems like there is a jinx on it. Everything about it has to be touched twice, three times and then still dont work just right?????


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> My 7 mag is a Savage with the accutrigger, if you aint careful it will go off before youre even ready. Kicks like a mule.





I have the trigger on mine set just shy of 3 pounds, but the rifle has almost no recoil at all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> My 7 mag is a Savage with the accutrigger, if you aint careful it will go off before youre even ready. Kicks like a mule.



yes sir, LOVE the accutrigger 
My Ruger, I THINK, has a 7 or 9 lbs "lawyer" trigger


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

one day I should tell keebs bout the mornin I shot 12 times as quick as I could single feed that 750 after the first 5. Killed 6 pine trees, 4 sweetgums an 3 deer.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> ya mean me​an C​is the​computer geniuses​in here​



                                               Yes i guess so


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Off topic.... Any body ever had something like a four wheeler, car, or truck that it seems like there is a jinx on it. Everything about it has to be touched twice, three times and then still dont work just right?????



yep, my 59 an my big aluminum boat........oh an ever one of my chainsaws


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes i guess so



its all in tge formattin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Off topic.... Any body ever had something like a four wheeler, car, or truck that it seems like there is a jinx on it. Everything about it has to be touched twice, three times and then still dont work just right?????



yes sir!! had a kawasaki boyou 300 when  was 15-18.  biggest piece of manure EVER!!  I literally can not tell you how amny times it was honed, re-ringed, new jug.  4 sets of clutchs in the tranny and 3 rear ends.  All my friends had Honda 300s back then. They were rougher on the hondas than I was on my kawasaki but theirs NEVER tore up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> yep, my 59 an my big aluminum boat........oh an ever one of my chainsaws



Do ya know how to get it off?? The jinx/bad luck?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> one day I should tell keebs bout the mornin I shot 12 times as quick as I could single feed that 750 after the first 5. Killed 6 pine trees, 4 sweetgums an 3 deer.



First Buck I ever shot at caused me to kill a pine tree, basket 6 lived.  3006 did some major damage hitting dead center of a 10 yer old planted pine tho


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Do ya know how to get it off?? The jinx/bad luck?



on the 59.....nope
on the big boat.....leave somethin unimportant messed up, keeps it happy so fer
the saws......not really, I cuss a lot, helps some


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> First Buck I ever shot at caused me to kill a pine tree, basket 6 lived.  3006 did some major damage hitting dead center of a 10 yer old planted pine tho



killed a doe an went dead center through a pine bout 6" thick years ago. How you may ask did I not see the tree? She was runnin and I had already shot at her travel companion.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Off topic.... Any body ever had something like a four wheeler, car, or truck that it seems like there is a jinx on it. Everything about it has to be touched twice, three times and then still dont work just right?????



Jags pushmower!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

The same year I missed those 6 deer I was hunting the same piece of property in a stand that was at the tip of a wood head that was NARROW and about 150 yards into the field.  Late one afternoon, i was scanning the field and didnt see a thing. Looked down at my watch (didnt have a call back then) to see the time looked up and seen a deer 50 yards from me.  This deer same from nowhere.  I pulled up, was gonna shoot it in the neck.  Got steady squeezed off deer ran.. MISSED!!  2nd shot, perfect heart shot on a running deer 75 yards.  Bad thing is, I saw where the deer fee but it too me 5 minutes to find it in the middle of the field, grass was roughly 1' tall and wasnt planted that year.  Met the guy I was rode wtih and it took us another 10 minutes to find the deer again..   I think taht deers spots had just fell off THAT day .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Hey purdy lady


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jags pushmower!



LOLing


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

missed one at 25 yards that I coughed on one mornin. She ran out to bout 70 or so an stopped. I didn't want to track her so neck shot was made. When I walked up to her I discovered that the first shot was a clean miss


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Moanin schweety!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The same year I missed those 6 deer I was hunting the same piece of property in a stand that was at the tip of a wood head that was NARROW and about 150 yards into the field.  Late one afternoon, i was scanning the field and didnt see a thing. Looked down at my watch (didnt have a call back then) to see the time looked up and seen a deer 50 yards from me.  This deer same from nowhere.  I pulled up, was gonna shoot it in the neck.  Got steady squeezed off deer ran.. MISSED!!  2nd shot, perfect heart shot on a running deer 75 yards.  Bad thing is, I saw where the deer fee but it too me 5 minutes to find it in the middle of the field, grass was roughly 1' tall and wasnt planted that year.  Met the guy I was rode wtih and it took us another 10 minutes to find the deer again..   I think taht deers spots had just fell off THAT day .



Back when I was younger I killed some ya could tote out like a womans purse


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> missed one at 25 yards that I coughed on one mornin. She ran out to bout 70 or so an stopped. I didn't want to track her so neck shot was made. When I walked up to her I discovered that the first shot was a clean miss



Hunting Dooly Co one morning with a bad could.  Coughed and spooked a deer.  Dumb deer ran, got to the food plot and stared eating.  i had to sit there and watch a nice 8 point, prolly 14" wide at best with 10-12" G2s and G3s eat in front of me for a good 10 minutes.  NICE, heavy, tall rack.  Just wasnt wide enough.. I had my scope on him several times trying to convince myself he was wide enough.  Watched him walk off.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Back when I was younger I killed some ya could tote out like a womans purse





buddy of mine took me hunting last year.  Had  nice doe and 2 yealings come out on me.  Shot at the doe and missed her.  Kept my eye on her as she ran thru the woods and came out right in front of me(SO I THOUGHT)  shot, deer runs off and crashed in the woods.  Im excited thinking i smoked a decent doe.  NOPE, i wasnt following them as closely as I thought, smoked a button head.  First and only time I felt bad about shooting a deer.  We stuffed the deer under his tool box and drove home.  Hes asked me to go back with him several times since, I just cant make myself do it cause i still feel bad.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hunting Dooly Co one morning with a bad could.  Coughed and spooked a deer.  Dumb deer ran, got to the food plot and stared eating.  i had to sit there and watch a nice 8 point, prolly 14" wide at best with 10-12" G2s and G3s eat in front of me for a good 10 minutes.  NICE, heavy, tall rack.  Just wasnt wide enough.. I had my scope on him several times trying to convince myself he was wide enough.  Watched him walk off.



it happens 

Me an my dad let a lil 8, mebbe 100", young deer, walk on a trophy club bout 10 or so years ago. Come to find out we was the only 2 that hunted the property that saw him an didn't shoot at him. At last count he had been shot at 10 times.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> buddy of mine took me hunting last year.  Had  nice doe and 2 yealings come out on me.  Shot at the doe and missed her.  Kept my eye on her as she ran thru the woods and came out right in front of me(SO I THOUGHT)  shot, deer runs off and crashed in the woods.  Im excited thinking i smoked a decent doe.  NOPE, i wasnt following them as closely as I thought, smoked a button head.  First and only time I felt bad about shooting a deer.  We stuffed the deer under his tool box and drove home.  Hes asked me to go back with him several times since, I just cant make myself do it cause i still feel bad.



Button Bucks fer Jesus  I'll bust a button an let a yearlin doe walk. Counts as a doe on the tags an they ain havin no litluns to keep the population up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Button Bucks fer Jesus  I'll bust a button an let a yearlin doe walk. Counts as a doe on the tags an they ain havin no litluns to keep the population up



I mainly felt bad cause i was hunting with him and hes against shooting little deer no matter what.  That was the only deer I shot last year tho


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

I missed 5 shots at a standin doe in a field one mornin. Shoot, run, stop, repeat. Last time I borrowed a gun without shootin it first. Gun wouldnt hit a 77 dodge p/u hood at 50 yards through the scope. They had swapped the scope an had it bore sighted, apperantly the bore sight part werent even close.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

A button buck is the best deer to shoot and to make the least  impact on the deer herd in an area. Something to keep in mind if you have a low population and are trying to build up your herd.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

One of my favorite kills....

Was hunting our Honey Hole (private family land) yrs ago with my 2 brothers. Heard one of my brothers shoot....nothing else. Figured he was waiting a lil bit before getting down, so I would too. I was going to go help him get it out because of where he was, so knowing I wouldn't be sitting there much longer I lit up a smoke.

No sooner than I got it lit and a nice 8 walks out of a thicket right out in front of me. Good trails but thick stuff, didn't have much time to shoot so left cig in mouth and squenched eyes from smoke and let him have it.

Dropped him, got down, rolled him over to field dress and see a fresh graze mark under his neck.....

Met up with brother and he said, "was that you that shot after me?" I said, "yeah". He said, "did you get him?" I said, "yeah I got him". He said, " ok, come help me find mine." I said, "I got him." He said, "No not yours, help me find mine." I said , "I got him."  He said, "He ran all the way over to you?" I said, "No, he was casually walkin."

That boy couldn't believe he missed that deer til I rolled it over and showed him the fresh graze mark under it's neck.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

no sir, i dont trust them bore sight things for nothing except getting it on paper at 25 yards


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I mainly felt bad cause i was hunting with him and hes against shooting little deer no matter what.  That was the only deer I shot last year tho



Only time I've ever killed a deer on the last day was a knot head. I was at a place that bucks were protected til mount size. Taken me 3 years to get a reinvite......an its fer doe patrol.....lawd I'm gonna be ticky ticky fer I shoot if I get to go


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> A button buck is the best deer to shoot and to make the least  impact on the deer herd in an area. Something to keep in mind if you have a low population and are trying to build up your herd.



I've been convinced for years. Killed one doe on our club in the last 3 years. Still don't see a bunch of deer. Still see a pile of lil bucks. Tween us huntin there 2-5 lil bucks die every year. Still see a pile of em every year. The horn mongers don't know squat bout managin a herd, they sho wouldn't do good raisin cows.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> One of my favorite kills....
> 
> Was hunting our Honey Hole (private family land) yrs ago with my 2 brothers. Heard one of my brothers shoot....nothing else. Figured he was waiting a lil bit before getting down, so I would too. I was going to go help him get it out because of where he was, so knowing I wouldn't be sitting there much longer I lit up a smoke.
> 
> ...



Wanna talk bout luck


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I've been convinced for years. Killed one doe on our club in the last 3 years. Still don't see a bunch of deer. Still see a pile of lil bucks. Tween us huntin there 2-5 lil bucks die every year. Still see a pile of em every year. The horn mongers don't know squat bout managin a herd, they sho wouldn't do good raisin cows.





Yep. Those fine ribeyes in the store didn`t come from old range bulls. That bologna did though.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs, Is it a scoped rifle?


yes sir.


Hankus said:


> one day I should tell keebs bout the mornin I shot 12 times as quick as I could single feed that 750 after the first 5. Killed 6 pine trees, 4 sweetgums an 3 deer.


 I needed that.............. thanks Hankus


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


hey sweet sista..........how's da boys pup?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> One of my favorite kills....
> 
> Was hunting our Honey Hole (private family land) yrs ago with my 2 brothers. Heard one of my brothers shoot....nothing else. Figured he was waiting a lil bit before getting down, so I would too. I was going to go help him get it out because of where he was, so knowing I wouldn't be sitting there much longer I lit up a smoke.
> 
> ...



2 years ago dad shot a spike that ran by me. No blood on my side(entrance side) so I shot him too. Twig deflection an I hit him in the back left knee. He folded up. Got down an investigated. Lil ashamed of my shot, but that twig didn't help none.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

My better stories, and I have some doozies, are best told over a campfire. Not here.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yes sir.
> 
> I needed that.............. thanks Hankus
> 
> hey sweet sista..........how's da boys pup?



See through mounts, I know, I know, but if youre under a hundred for most shots it won't matter. All our rifles have them. Hard to beat irons when its close an quick.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> My better stories, and I have some doozies, are best told over a campfire. Not here.



Friend of mine killed a doe with a wood maul one time....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> See through mounts, I know, I know, but if youre under a hundred for most shots it won't matter. All our rifles have them. Hard to beat irons when its close an quick.


I don't have a gun of my own & I'm borrowing this youth model 243, have for years now, but danged if I ain't fixin to talk to my feed/pawn store folks about getting one for myself without a scope......


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 23, 2014)

Sounds like some good times.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> See through mounts, I know, I know, but if youre under a hundred for most shots it won't matter. All our rifles have them. Hard to beat irons when its close an quick.


I was asked why I didn't look under the scope.......... well duh, never done that before, that's why!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> My better stories, and I have some doozies, are best told over a campfire. Not here.



dad catchin a snappin turtle on a top water plug, he came after it twice to get it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

I was hunting a piece of propery with  mutual friend of Nics and mine. a few years back.  Had a BIG bodied spike come out at the end of the shooting lane/road.  He started making a scrape and I fired the ol' 7MM at him.  Joker rared up in the front and hauled booty outta there.  Deer ran about 80 yards down the road to the left.  Did not bleed a single drop, perfect heart shot.  Had that deer not died in the middle of the road i would have swore I missed.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 23, 2014)

Keebs, I missed a 8 pt & a big 9 at my house last year & I never miss there. Rifle was on. I guess I bow hunted so much in Ga. last year I forgot how to shoot.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I don't have a gun of my own & I'm borrowing this youth model 243, have for years now, but danged if I ain't fixin to talk to my feed/pawn store folks about getting one for myself without a scope......



Marlin 30-30, see through mounts, Bushnell Banner 3-9x40 scope (there are better scopes, but for the money theyre hard to beat) I know personally that that combo is hard to beat


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Keebs, I missed a 8 pt & a big 9 at my house last year & I never miss there. Rifle was on. I guess I bow hunted so much in Ga. last year I forgot how to shoot.



never had that particular problem


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I don't have a gun of my own & I'm borrowing this youth model 243, have for years now, but danged if I ain't fixin to talk to my feed/pawn store folks about getting one for myself without a scope......





What type of rifle and what caliber do you have in mind that you want?


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> My better stories, and I have some doozies, are best told over a campfire. Not here.



This


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> My better stories, and I have some doozies, are best told over a campfire. Not here.



Start one up....I got a doozie'er 2 I can't tell on here anyway!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> This



 



Don do it chris.....THATS A STOCK Z71 - HOQ


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

My friend Jim


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I was asked why I didn't look under the scope.......... well duh, never done that before, that's why!



Remember that 10 point i showed you at the house?  The day before I was hunting a field and had the scope on 7 power.  Didnt think to change it back to 3 and hunted my food plot the next afternoon.  He was 15 yards. All i could see was brown.. I didnt think to look down the barrel either.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> My friend Jim


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Start one up....I got a doozie'er 2 I can't tell on here anyway!





Middle of February is the best time for me to attend some kind of get together. Let me do some contemplatin` and ponderin`...


----------



## Crickett (Oct 23, 2014)

Keebs....if it makes you feel any better, I have never killed a deer  Only thing I've ever killed while hunting is a few doves & that was during dove season over 2 years ago.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Middle of February is the best time for me to attend some kind of get together. Let me do some contemplatin` and ponderin`...



I'm still huntin then......March before turnkey season 

I can stand to miss a lil fishin, but its harder to miss huntin


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Keebs, I missed a 8 pt & a big 9 at my house last year & I never miss there. Rifle was on. I guess I bow hunted so much in Ga. last year I forgot how to shoot.


I don't bow hunt, so I can't use no other excuse.......... 


Hankus said:


> Marlin 30-30, see through mounts, Bushnell Banner 3-9x40 scope (there are better scopes, but for the money theyre hard to beat) I know personally that that combo is hard to beat


I don't care for the recoil on the bigger guns, shot all kinds when I was young & dumb & tryin to impress the boys, now? I don't give a rip, just wanna put a few down..........


Nicodemus said:


> What type of rifle and what caliber do you have in mind that you want?


 I have no clue........... talked to a buddy of mine & he says the 243 is all I need really.......... I DO like the youth model on account of the size, I have to shoot left handed on account of being left eye dominant, but I can & have shot right handed, because I know when you add "left handed" to anything the $$$ goes up........... Nic, at this point, I just don't know......... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Remember that 10 point i showed you at the house?  The day before I was hunting a field and had the scope on 7 power.  Didnt think to change it back to 3 and hunted my food plot the next afternoon.  He was 15 yards. All i could see was brown.. I didnt think to look down the barrel either.


shoot, I never mess with the scope, what I am handed, I use & shoot, too scared I'll mess something up.......... ONE reason I kinda want "my own", that way, if I mess it up, I won't be as stressed about it...........


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I'm still huntin then......March before turnkey season
> 
> I can stand to miss a lil fishin, but its harder to miss huntin





Specs are bitin` to good then, from late February up through the middle of turkey season. Good thing for me is I can do both at the same time. Catch specs while listenin` for a bird to sound off.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Keebs....if it makes you feel any better, I have never killed a deer  Only thing I've ever killed while hunting is a few doves & that was during dove season over 2 years ago.


thanks........... I went to one bird hunt with an old boyfriend in HS, just wasn't my cup of tea........


Hankus said:


> I'm still huntin then......March before turnkey season
> 
> I can stand to miss a lil fishin, but its harder to miss huntin


we're still plannin on KMF, in March...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> on the 59.....nope
> on the big boat.....leave somethin unimportant messed up, keeps it happy so fer
> the saws......not really, I cuss a lot, helps some





Hankus said:


> Don do it chris.....THATS A STOCK Z71 - HOQ





Hankus said:


> My friend Jim





mrs. hornet22 said:


>









Hankus said:


> I'm still huntin then......March before turnkey season
> 
> I can stand to miss a lil fishin, but its harder to miss huntin


Kmf


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I don't bow hunt, so I can't use no other excuse..........
> 
> I don't care for the recoil on the bigger guns, shot all kinds when I was young & dumb & tryin to impress the boys, now? I don't give a rip, just wanna put a few down..........
> 
> ...





A Harrington & Richardson single shot 243 would suit you just fine. You can shoot it off either shoulder, it`s accurate enough for huntin`, has iron sights, is easy to maintain, and not expensive.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

I know some of you don't use scent attractors and such, but there was a time when I did, quite successfully.

I was huntin a good buck with one of my buddies on a club he was in and had a trail scented up purty good, along with my boots, and everything else. Ol buck was workin that area hard.

Dark thirty rolled around, so I got down and headed out to wait on buddy. He went back deeper into the property, so I stopped to water a tree on the way out. I leaned my gun up against another tree 4-5 ft away, and about that time I hear my buddy walkin up.

Well, I thought it was my buddy, then I realized that it wasn't a two legged creature walkin. Bout as dark as it was going to get and I'm standid there takin care of bidness all scented up and that joker walked to less than 10 ft from me, stopped and stood there sniffing in my direction, loudly.  

Thought I was fixin to get into a fight with a buck right then and there....or worse!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I don't bow hunt, so I can't use no other excuse..........
> 
> I don't care for the recoil on the bigger guns, shot all kinds when I was young & dumb & tryin to impress the boys, now? I don't give a rip, just wanna put a few down..........
> 
> ...


Same page yet AGAIN. 


Keebs said:


> thanks........... I went to one bird hunt with an old boyfriend in HS, just wasn't my cup of tea........
> 
> we're still plannin on KMF, in March...........


I like duck hunting. I don't really care if I kill one. I just like the whole experience. If I DO kill some, it's just icing on the cake. 
AWESOME! 
Wonder if my friend Jim will come back.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

still dont get it​


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Here ya go, Keebs.

http://www.hr1871.com/Firearms/Rifles/youth.asp


Not everybody likes single shot weapons, but they fit my style.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> still dont get it​



Bamm​


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Im not good​with directions​stupid i guess​


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

The wife just passed her hunter safety ed course, gonna put her on a deer i hope.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

what gun you gonna have her hunting with mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what gun you gonna have her hunting with mud?



I bought her a Ruger stainless 260 bolt action. Shes had it a long time. I've killed several deer with it


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Keebs, If it makes ya feel any better....I'm gonna just start chasin'em with a spear and hollerin at'em.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> A Harrington & Richardson single shot 243 would suit you just fine. You can shoot it off either shoulder, it`s accurate enough for huntin`, has iron sights, is easy to maintain, and not expensive.


I'm listening............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Same page yet AGAIN.
> 
> I like duck hunting. I don't really care if I kill one. I just like the whole experience. If I DO kill some, it's just icing on the cake.
> AWESOME!
> Wonder if my friend Jim will come back.





mudracing101 said:


> still dont get it​


now you too?????? dang, still the stoopid one on here........


Nicodemus said:


> Here ya go, Keebs.
> 
> http://www.hr1871.com/Firearms/Rifles/youth.asp
> 
> ...


now investigating..........


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> The wife just passed her hunter safety ed course, gonna put her on a deer i hope.



Tell her to hold on tite, them thangs can change directions fast'ern a dove bird


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Best shooting gun hands down is my old savage 25-06. tack driver.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Tell her to hold on tite, them thangs can change directions fast'ern a dove bird



I'll be sure to tell her


----------



## Crickett (Oct 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> thanks........... I went to one bird hunt with an old boyfriend in HS, just wasn't my cup of tea........



I like dove hunting & turkey hunting. I just don't get to go every season.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs, If it makes ya feel any better....I'm gonna just start chasin'em with a spear and hollerin at'em.



Took LMS hunting with me one morning.  It was pretty cold I might add.  Sitting there and we heard a shot fire off.  I knew it was my buddy that hunts about 1/4 mile from where we were.  Next thing I know i hear 4 more shots fire off kinda spaced out.  I call him to see what he killed and he informed me hehad blood but culdnt find the deer.  I rget to where he is hunting and see decent blood where teh deer fell at the first shot.  Then I look thru the woods and see a trail of shotgun shells.  
He got to the deer, it jumped up and he fired again.  He would run thru the woods till he had an open shot and fire again..  Ol boy chased that deer over 100 yards thru the woods firing slugs at it.. We never found that deer. But the trail of shotgun shells is something ill never forget


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I like dove hunting & turkey hunting. I just don't get to go every season.





I do dearly love to hunt turkeys. I just wish we still had a fall season. The first thing I ever killed in my life was a turkey.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2014)

headed to Walmart for some 243's............. boss is taking me at lunch to the range!  bbl


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Fun question for all the drivelers.  What brand/type bullet do  you all use.  i know its been asked in the other subforums but im asking yall. Iv became a fan of the BarneS and hornady ssx.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Fun question for all the drivelers.  What brand/type bullet do  you all use.  i know its been asked in the other subforums but im asking yall. Iv became a fan of the BarneS and hornady ssx.



Hornady SST 139gr. 7mm-08


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

One of the funniest I ever heard, of course. I can't tell it like my cuzzin originally did.

He and one of his budddies went for one of their 1st times alone  when they were just teenagers.

One of them shot big ol doe. They went to trailin her and found her alive in a creek. Neither one of them thought to sjust shoot her again and neither one had a knife on them. 

So, they figgered they would just hold her head underwater and drown her.

Cuzzin said, that doe liked to beat them to death, said they were soaking wet, and they had NO IDEA how long a deer could hold it's breath!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Fun question for all the drivelers.  What brand/type bullet do  you all use.  i know its been asked in the other subforums but im asking yall. Iv became a fan of the BarneS and hornady ssx.



Winchester 45 gr hollow point


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

caution: Do not try this at home!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Fun question for all the drivelers.  What brand/type bullet do  you all use.  i know its been asked in the other subforums but im asking yall. Iv became a fan of the BarneS and hornady ssx.





In my 22 rifle, CCI MiniMag long rifle solids, only. I can kill anything that walks in the South with those. No hollow points or Stingers.

In my falling block 270, Hornady 140 grain pointed soft point boat tail bullets.

In my plains percussion rifle, 70 grains of FFFg and patched round .490 lead ball.

In my flintlock longrifle, 60 grains of FFFg and patched round .490 lead ball.

In my Ruger 44 magnum carbine, 240 grain Hornady jacketed hollow points. Fixin` to try 180s and see how the rifle likes em.

In my old 3006 (which I haven`t shot in over 20 years), Federal Premium 165 grain pointed soft point boat tail bullets.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Hornady SST 139gr. 7mm-08



SST.. I dontknow why i typed ssx.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Winchester 45 gr hollow point



Off topic... Man. You have a nice chair!!


----------



## Scrapy (Oct 23, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, I see where I am about to get in even more serious trouble!!!!    I think somebody needs to help Scrapy with his "quoting abilities."


 What quoting abilities?? This might be where I hang my ownself and thanks for the critique. What quote?


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Off topic... Man. You have a nice chair!!



Most comfy I been on vacation in YEARS!!!!!!!!!

Drop down to da Cafe' and give some directions on that heart you cooked, Imma goin to try it this year


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Fun question for all the drivelers.  What brand/type bullet do  you all use.  i know its been asked in the other subforums but im asking yall. Iv became a fan of the BarneS and hornady ssx.



Hornady 150-165gr Interlock BTSP- 30 06


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Most comfy I been on vacation in YEARS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Drop down to da Cafe' and give some directions on that heart you cooked, Imma goin to try it this year



Just a simple fry and biscuits... Anyone can do that! Hope your doing well my friend!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Remington Corelokt 180grain .30-'06- RN in dads  PSP in mine

Federal Premium Nosler Partition 170grain in the .30-30


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hornady 150-165gr Interlock BTSP- 30 06



but it takes a real Chief ta kill em wid a pointed stick


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

oh, an Federal Truball slugs in the 870


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> but it takes a real Chief ta kill em wid a pointed stick



I got the hollerin part down pat!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Iv always wanted to shoot one with a slug but,honestly, not sure if they are choke specific or not.  My ol Wingmaster has a full choke and was always scared to try it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't know much about types of guns or bullets. H22 takes care of all that. I just know I like to shoot em.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I got the hollerin part down pat!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't know much about types of guns or bullets. H22 takes care of all that. I just know I like to shoot em.





You sound like The Redhead. She only has 2 guns, but I sure don`t want her shootin` at me with either one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iv always wanted to shoot one with a slug but,honestly, not sure if they are choke specific or not.  My ol Wingmaster has a full choke and was always scared to try it



I've killed quite a few with Double 00 buck. Maybe only shot a slug a time or two.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Yall makin me wanna go sit in a tree.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You sound like The Redhead. She only has 2 guns, but I sure don`t want her shootin` at me with either one.



I don't even know how many I got. I think 3 or 4 shot guns and an awesome pistol or two. 


He will probably correct me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

I've got to get Jag in the woods this year.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't even know how many I got. I think 3 or 4 shot guns and an awesome pistol.
> 
> 
> He will probably correct me.



Yall are married, whats his is yours adn whats yours is yours.  Just figure all teh guns in teh house and thats how many you have


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I've killed quite a few with Double 00 buck. Maybe only shot a slug a time or two.




#1 buckshot gives the best pattern out of my old Model 12 and 870. I believe I could near about cut one in half out to about 25 yards with my single shot turkey gun and a Hevi-13 6 shot.  




mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't even know how many I got. I think 3 or 4 shot guns and an awesome pistol or two.
> 
> 
> He will probably correct me.



She has a 38 Special pistol and her little Remington 788 bolt action 243 ( her deer killer).


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got to get Jag in the woods this year.





Good luck on keeping him still tho.  I wish I had 1/2 the energy Jags got.  id prolly be alot smaller


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yall are married, whats his is yours adn whats yours is yours.  Just figure all teh guns in teh house and thats how many you have



Oh no,no,no. Lawd know how many he's got, and the boy has his own safe too.
I got the least amount in da house.


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't even know how many I got.



Not enough


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Not enough


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Not enough





I agree. There`s two more rifles that I want so bad I can`t hardly stand it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

LMS wants a Judge so bad she can taste it.  Aint sure i trust her with a pistol.  she might get mad at me one day and pistol whip me with it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey Eric!



He'll know what it means.


----------



## Ole' Dad (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey there. Auntie and Uncle. Just checking in on yall while I'm taking a break down here in the BIG city of Alma, GA


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS wants a Judge so bad she can taste it.  Aint sure i trust her with a pistol.  she might get mad at me one day and pistol whip me with it.



I got a ruger lcr 38 spl. I love. Got an automatic, just aint comfortable with it so he got me the hammerless revolver and I'm in love and VERY comfortable with it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

These two. The top one in 22 magnum. The bottom one in 45-70. Then I`ll be completely happy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Ole' Dad said:


> Hey there. Auntie and Uncle. Just checking in on yall while I'm taking a break down here in the BIG city of Alma, GA



Somebody gotta keep an eye on us.


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Ole' Dad said:


> Hey there. Auntie and Uncle. Just checking in on yall while I'm taking a break down here in the BIG city of Alma, GA



What up lil buddy. Ya'll see his avy? That's what can happen when you take'm to the stand when they are reeeeaaaaal young


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Thats a nice un


----------



## Scrapy (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I agree. There`s two more rifles that I want so bad I can`t hardly stand it.



An example to us all Nick. Beware of double negatives.  

I do agree with your post two pages back about a solid 22 . I would agree but that might get the laws changed in the SE. I coon hunt by myself and have my 22 on a sling . But what makes me feel safer, as if I don't already feel safe enough, is the surveyors type bank blade, not bush hook, I tote as a walking stick.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

hmd03 done left fo London? or  is that tom?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> An example to us all Nick. Beware of double negatives.
> 
> I do agree with your post two pages back about a solid 22 . I would agree but that might get the laws changed in the SE. I coon hunt by myself and have my 22 on a sling . But what makes me feel safer, as if I don't already feel safe enough, is the surveyors type bank blade, not bush hook, I tote as a walking stick.




I have no clue what a double negative is. As for those 22 solids, I killed some powerful big stuff with em.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Love me some double (- -)'s, Scrapy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Giant shrimp?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I have no clue what a double negative is. As for those 22 solids, I killed some powerful big stuff with em.





Jeff C. said:


> Love me some double (- -)'s, Scrapy!



See above, Nic.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Left my edc pocket knife over @  cuzzins yesterday, gonna have to ride back over there and get it today. I feel plumb nekkid without it



You riding on the hood like in scrapy's story?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

bOOM bOOM?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> See above, Nic.





Still confused. I didn`t pay much attention in school.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You riding on the hood like in scrapy's story?



Not without my k-nife!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> These two. The top one in 22 magnum. The bottom one in 45-70. Then I`ll be completely happy.



Pretty guns, but i want no part of shooting a 45-70 again. It's been years ago, but i still remember it. The recoil on that thing felt worse than any turkey load i've ever shot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Still confused. I didn`t pay much attention in school.



Too bizzy lookin out the winders....


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Pretty guns, but i want no part of shooting a 45-70 again. It's been years ago, but i still remember it. The recoil on that thing felt worse than any turkey load i've ever shot.





Recoil with it ain`t bad on a 10 or 12 pound rifle.


----------



## Scrapy (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Too bizzy lookin out the winders....



Me too . Or peeking under them two seater  desks.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> These two. The top one in 22 magnum. The bottom one in 45-70. Then I`ll be completely happy.



Those are some nice guns Nicodemus


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Good luck on keeping him still tho.  I wish I had 1/2 the energy Jags got.  id prolly be alot smaller



Mannnn....you wouldn't believe what all goes on in the stand wiff Jag. 

  

But, I have to admit.....I don't believe we've EVER been stumped. Let a couple walk before on his call, said they were too small.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Those are some nice guns Nicodemus





Awful expensive too.  

At least I got one comparible...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> Me too . Or peeking under them two seater  desks.



I always did like sittin in the front of the class...I was a teacher's pet.


----------



## Scrapy (Oct 23, 2014)

Try a quadruple negatitve on for size. "I ain't got no depinion 'bout them Dawgs and Clem's son . You aint neither?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, youngest daughter won't leave Statesboro till after 3pm. I guess i won't be watching the sunset from the condo at Orange beach tonight since we have a 6 drive once she gets here.
Oh well, i'm off work, Bubbette's packing and i figure i got at least 3 hours worth of music to annoy her with on CD.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I always did like sittin in the front of the class...I was a teacher's pet.



I was the class clown.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> Try a quadruple negatitve on for size. "I ain't got no depinion 'bout them Dawgs and Clem's son . You aint neither?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> Try a quadruple negatitve on for size. "I ain't got no depinion 'bout them Dawgs and Clem's son . You aint neither?





I haven`t really watched a football game in 30 years or better. Sports don`t interest me. I hunt and fish.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I always did like sittin in the front of the class...I was a teacher's pet.



I alwasy had to sit beside the teacher..  and i WASNT the teachers pet


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

ddint get home till 930 last night, LMS didnt cook so again, no lunch


----------



## Scrapy (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I always did like sittin in the front of the class...I was a teacher's pet.


 Where I learned for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction  for which I pondered a kicking gun for days. Among other things.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

where do you purchase a kicking gun?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Jag watched the Excorsist last night....I knew that boy was gonna have some weird dreams.

I can't even type out what all he just told me he dreamed about last night.

Somethin about a librarian disease, and they all had shells like a turtle, with no legs, they couldn't walk, but they could jump, and a teacher was flyin a jet. Librarians are poisonous, if they're red they're poisonous, they carry venom. They jump out from behind trees.................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag watched the Excorsist last night....I knew that boy was gonna have some weird dreams.
> 
> I can't even type out what all he just told me he dreamed about last night.
> 
> Somethin about a librarian disease, and they all had shells like a turtle, with no legs, they couldn't walk, but they could jump, and a teacher was flyin a jet. Librarians are poisonous, if they're red they're poisonous, they carry venom. They jump out from behind trees.................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................





I never saw that movie. Don`t sound like I want to either.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag watched the Excorsist last night....I knew that boy was gonna have some weird dreams.
> 
> I can't even type out what all he just told me he dreamed about last night.
> 
> Somethin about a librarian disease, and they all had shells like a turtle, with no legs, they couldn't walk, but they could jump, and a teacher was flyin a jet. Librarians are poisonous, if they're red they're poisonous, they carry venom. They jump out from behind trees.................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................



He had some good one at the beach too. He told us about them ery mornin. He goes to some far out places in his dreams.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Dang, stayed up ALL day yesterday, feel like doodoo today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, stayed up ALL day yesterday, feel like doodoo today.



Your still alive!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

All this talk about guns, I guarantee you H22 is shopping for guns right about now.


----------



## Scrapy (Oct 23, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, youngest daughter won't leave Statesboro till after 3pm. I guess i won't be watching the sunset from the condo at Orange beach tonight since we have a 6 drive once she gets here.
> Oh well, i'm off work, Bubbette's packing and i figure i got at least 3 hours worth of music to annoy her with on CD.


 My daughter has problems sometimes with her mamma but not me. She 30 yr old. She  ended up having to take a Anger Management Course. I referred her to the David Allen Coe song, " Were Ye born , born, born an - or did you work at it your whole life?  To which she learned and sang at their graduation ceremony. tHE TEACHER LUVED IT AND BUMPED HER UP A GRADE.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I never saw that movie. Don`t sound like I want to either.



I warned him when I saw what he was watchin, but he came back with, "I ain't scared of NO demons, I've got GOD!"





mrs. hornet22 said:


> He had some good one at the beach too. He told us about them ery mornin. He goes to some far out places in his dreams.



Don't he.....I swear, I believe that boy can go places in his dreams we've never imagined.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, stayed up ALL day yesterday, feel like doodoo today.



Growup...be a leader!


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Found Keebs a gun; lefthanded and all


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Found Keebs a gun; lefthanded and all


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Found Keebs a gun; lefthanded and all



What did you find her?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Your still alive!




Am I ??? 





Jeff C. said:


> Growup...be a leader!





I became alotta thangs yesterday, the above wasn't included.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> All this talk about guns, I guarantee you H22 is shopping for guns right about now.





Hornet22 said:


> Found Keebs a gun; lefthanded and all



Told ya.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, youngest daughter won't leave Statesboro till after 3pm. I guess i won't be watching the sunset from the condo at Orange beach tonight since we have a 6 drive once she gets here.
> Oh well, i'm off work, Bubbette's packing and i figure i got at least 3 hours worth of music to annoy her with on CD.


you don't look right........... can't put my finger on it.........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was the class clown.


............. I did have a partner in crime for it most of the time..... 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, stayed up ALL day yesterday, feel like doodoo today.


I knew you would............


Hornet22 said:


> Found Keebs a gun; lefthanded and all


 where it is? what it is????


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Am I ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Days without deleting or editing a Quack post= 0


Keebs said:


> you don't look right........... can't put my finger on it.........
> 
> ............. I did have a partner in crime for it most of the time.....
> 
> ...



Sandhill Mike was a Sports Forum regular and rabid Gator fan that passed away a couple of years ago. Those of us that remember him decided to give a tip of the hat for the upcoming Gator/Dawgs game in his honor. 
He's probably laughing, making obscene gestures, and calling us names that can't be repeated. Just the type of guy to do that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Days without deleting or editing a Quack post= 0
> 
> 
> Sandhill Mike was a Sports Forum regular and rabid Gator fan that passed away a couple of years ago. Those of us that remember him decided to give a tip of the hat for the upcoming Gator/Dawgs game in his honor.
> He's probably laughing, making obscene gestures, and calling us names that can't be repeated. Just the type of guy to do that.





Do I win a prize, or sumpin ??? 



Yeah, ole Mike was a sport !!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Days without deleting or editing a Quack post= 0
> 
> 
> Sandhill Mike was a Sports Forum regular and rabid Gator fan that passed away a couple of years ago. Those of us that remember him decided to give a tip of the hat for the upcoming Gator/Dawgs game in his honor.
> He's probably laughing, making obscene gestures, and calling us names that can't be repeated. Just the type of guy to do that.


ok, wasn't sure if it was another sports bet or what!



OH, Report from the range................  it was a tad "off" but my boss tweaked it and I shot & hit right next to his mark!  I've decided to try hunting without my contacts (I think I'm "flinching" when I pull the trigger because I'm scared I'm gonna *blink* my contact out).......... so I'm gonna try my glasses for hunting this weekend & see what happens!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Days without deleting or editing a Quack post= 0
> 
> 
> Sandhill Mike was a Sports Forum regular and rabid Gator fan that passed away a couple of years ago. Those of us that remember him decided to give a tip of the hat for the upcoming Gator/Dawgs game in his honor.
> He's probably laughing, making obscene gestures, and calling us names that can't be repeated. Just the type of guy to do that.



I'm not a regular in there, however I do read threads from time to time that interest me. I'll never forget his "Good Bye" thread though. 

RIP, Sandhill Mike.....Go Dawgs!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Do I win a prize, or sumpin ???
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ole Mike was a sport !!



"Or sumpin" is probably the correct answer.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ok, wasn't sure if it was another sports bet or what!
> 
> 
> 
> OH, Report from the range................  it was a tad "off" but my boss tweaked it and I shot & hit right next to his mark!  I've decided to try hunting without my contacts (I think I'm "flinching" when I pull the trigger because I'm scared I'm gonna *blink* my contact out).......... so I'm gonna try my glasses for hunting this weekend & see what happens!



Keebs, you might should try taking Muffs with you.. or ear plugs.  the BOOM used to make me flinch BAD


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Whoever thought of makin bread with bananas? 

Must be that monkey DNA we got!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, you might should try taking Muffs with you.. or ear plugs.  the BOOM used to make me flinch BAD


shooting doesn't bother me, someone else shooting, I have to plug my ears......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm not a regular in there, however I do read threads from time to time that interest me. I'll never forget his "Good Bye" thread though.
> 
> RIP, Sandhill Mike.....Go Dawgs!



Yep. 


I usually go ninja when I'm in the SF and PF.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Whoever thought of makin bread with bananas?
> 
> Must be that monkey DNA we got!


way back, they didn't let NUTTIN go to waste!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ok, wasn't sure if it was another sports bet or what!
> 
> 
> 
> OH, Report from the range................  it was a tad "off" but my boss tweaked it and I shot & hit right next to his mark!  I've decided to try hunting without my contacts (I think I'm "flinching" when I pull the trigger because I'm scared I'm gonna *blink* my contact out).......... so I'm gonna try my glasses for hunting this weekend & see what happens!





A little lesson for you. When you see a deer that you decide you want, focus your attention on one tiny little spot in the cent of that deer`s shoulder. Don`t pay anymore attention to anything else on that deer or any other spot. Especially if it`s a buck. Don`t keep lookin` at the antlers. And breath. Don`t forget to breath. Slow easy breaths.

Just as soon as you get a good, clean open shot, put a bullet right through that little spot in the center of that shoulder. 

Remember this.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

banana nut bread be awesome


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> mud?​



Fixed it fer ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> banana walnut bread be awesome



Fixed it fer ya.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> "Or sumpin" is probably the correct answer.





Hey you knew all this before you took the job . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> A little lesson for you. When you see a deer that you decide you want, focus your attention on one tiny little spot in the cent of that deer`s shoulder. Don`t pay anymore attention to anything else on that deer or any other spot. Especially if it`s a buck. Don`t keep lookin` at the antlers. And breath. Don`t forget to breath. Slow easy breaths.
> 
> Just as soon as you get a good, clean open shot, put a bullet right through that little spot in the center of that shoulder.
> 
> Remember this.


I will, Nic, thanks!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> banana nut bread be awesome


oh yeah, warm smeared wiff butta!


Jeff C. said:


> Fixed it fer ya!


I'm still waiting on my tutorial!


Jeff C. said:


> Fixed it fer ya.


oh heavens yeah!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey you knew all this before you took the job . .


you forget something today?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey you knew all this before you took the job . .





You know anybody here that has some pull?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Dogs went swimmin....soakin wet now


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dogs went swimmin....soakin wet now


oh man, bet they smell great!​


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2014)

​


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dogs went swimmin....soakin wet now



The one that had the stroke is the one that can't swim. I'm scared ta deff he's gonna fall in da pool. Good thing we'z covering it up this weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I will, Nic, thanks!
> 
> oh yeah, warm smeared wiff butta!
> 
> ...





Mebbe . . . 





Nicodemus said:


> You know anybody here that has some pull?





Only reason I'm still here . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> oh man, bet they smell great!​



<Perzactly>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> oh man, bet they smell great!​





Keebs said:


> ​



Keebs= new trick


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The one that had the stroke is the one that can't swim. I'm scared ta deff he's gonna fall in da pool. Good thing we'z covering it up this weekend.



Install some floaties.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Reckon I'll have to lock them in the garage, I've got to go get my knife from cuzz's


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

<Hi Keebs>


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

BBL!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Okay back to normal (for me) a lil shot 'o dog dat bit me.


Settin here staring at a Goody's powder . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Dairy queen. All this talkin, i'm ready to get in a tree. Maybe next monday.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS wants a Judge so bad she can taste it.  Aint sure i trust her with a pistol.  she might get mad at me one day and pistol whip me with it.



No time to read back all the way so this may have already been answered but.......

Has she ever fired one of these?

Just curious b/c I thought I wanted one til I watched a video on it & saw the recoil  



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got a ruger lcr 38 spl. I love. Got an automatic, just aint comfortable with it so he got me the hammerless revolver and I'm in love and VERY comfortable with it.



 

I still like my G36 but I do like the hammerless Taurus revolver!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Anybody my age that stays up 30+ hrs deserves to hurt.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> No time to read back all the way so this may have already been answered but.......
> 
> Has she ever fired one of these?
> 
> ...




The Redhead has a hammerless S&W. I gave it to her for a Christmas present last year. She likes it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay back to normal (for me) a lil shot 'o dog dat bit me.
> 
> 
> Settin here staring at a Goody's powder . . .



Don't do it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't do it.





Crap, too late.  I gotta hide the wrapper from Dawn..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe . . .


think real hard without breaking anything..........
<hhhmmm, not sure>


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs= new trick





Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll have to lock them in the garage, I've got to go get my knife from cuzz's


<later Chief!>
</perzactly>


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap, too late.  I gotta hide the wrapper from Dawn..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Quack=zero willpower.

Now your stomach is gonna feel like the rest of ya.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> think real hard without breaking anything..........
> 
> <hhhmmm, not sure>
> 
> ...




I'm 'pose to call ya ??? 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack=zero willpower.
> 
> Now your stomach is gonna feel like the rest of ya.




Me and ole Will Powa go WAAAAAAAAAY back.  It won't bother me, it's been awhile since I've taken one.  That 2-4 a day was what was killin me.


Thanks for caring though !!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm 'pose to call ya ???


wondered if you'd remember or not.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> wondered if you'd remember or not.........





Gotta head to the plant and pick up my paycheck, will give ya shout .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Somebody tell Ole Dad to quit lurkin and join in !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody tell Ole Dad to quit lurkin and join in !!



He did. You don't read back.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> No time to read back all the way so this may have already been answered but.......
> 
> Has she ever fired one of these?
> 
> ...



Yes maam.  shot it with the 44s and the 410s.  gotta remember, shes is far from dainty.  She kept her target up on the fridge forever from where she shot it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He did. You don't read back.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Think the starter's bad on my 4 wheeler, I can't even find the battery on the thing.


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ::ke
> 
> where it is? what it is????



Nurse Sugar's house. One in the same caliber Mud got mzV, other a '06, both southpaws


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Nurse Sugar's house. One in the same caliber Mud got mzV, other a '06, both southpaws





Chris settin in BOG's chair, wearing a free Tshirt !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think the starter's bad on my 4 wheeler, I can't even find the battery on the thing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 810670


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think the starter's bad on my 4 wheeler, I can't even find the battery on the thing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 810670



Prob. from all the water at Kmf


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Prob. from all the water at Kmf



 Sho is a lot cleaner than last time I saw it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Did someone say threeleggedpygmy?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Mud, you aint sat in the stand yet?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin, Hooked On Quack+

yall left me alone with quack!! its ok tho, i got my back to the wall


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin, mrs. hornet22+, Keebs+, Hooked On Quack+

glad yall showed up, he had a weird look in his eyes. had me plum concerned


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Nurse Sugar's house. One in the same caliber Mud got mzV, other a '06, both southpaws


andhereIthoughtyoulovedme.............. <I shoulda known betta> ​


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> andhereIthoughtyoulovedme.............. <I shoulda known betta> ​



She's selling it for real. PM her.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She's selling it for real. PM her.


OH, he didn't SAY that!!!!! He DOES love me!!!!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> andhereIthoughtyoulovedme.............. <I shoulda known betta> ​



I dooooo my lady. They fo sail on another forum I get on. I know she don't come around here much, but you could prolly get her on Mybook or Facespace


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> I dooooo my lady. They fo sail on another forum I get on. I know she don't come around here much, but you could prolly get her on Mybook or Facespace



Hdm03? that you lil fella?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hdm03? that you lil fella?



Naw. hdm does myface. H22 don't do either. 


Wonder if hdm can get on his myface over in London.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> Prob. from all the water at Kmf





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho is a lot cleaner than last time I saw it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Gonna go see the hot lil secretary and pick up my check!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Keebs =  Nurse Suga


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna go see the hot lil secretary and pick up my check!!



You gonna wear yo PANK shirt


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> I dooooo my lady. They fo sail on another forum I get on. I know she don't come around here much, but you could prolly get her on Mybook or Facespace


she said she don't know nuffin 'bout it, gotta check with the hubby & see what he has posted........ 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs =  Nurse Suga


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You gonna wear yo PANK shirt


He knows he rocks that pank shirt!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Got us another ride.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> she said she don't know nuffin 'bout it, gotta check with the hubby & see what he has posted........




Lots of post ova there. He's on a sellin spree today.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Got us another ride.



 Now you just need a big Georgia "G" to put on it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, look at the time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now you just need a big Georgia "G" to put on it.




Why?    I`m fixin` to paint it brown.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Got us another ride.


you weren't kiddin, that thing IS sporty!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lots of post ova there. He's on a sellin spree today.


hhhhmmmmm............... now someone pm me where he is doing all this......... please........... 


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


Hiya Charlie!


Nicodemus said:


> Why?    I`m fixin` to paint it brown.


it gonna be rockin da camo!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yes maam.  shot it with the 44s and the 410s.  gotta remember, shes is far from dainty.  She kept her target up on the fridge forever from where she shot it.



Awesome! 



Nicodemus said:


> Got us another ride.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, you aint sat in the stand yet?





Nicodemus said:


> Got us another ride.



Cool new toy!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks ya`ll.

Miss Crickett, that avatar fits you!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey Keebs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Nic, you need to get a pic of the red head on it b4 you paint it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

im here still


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

and all alone


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, you need to get a pic of the red head on it b4 you paint it





I`ll see what I can do.


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Why?    I`m fixin` to paint it brown.



Nice ride Nic. True story; BIL had this nice fancy boat we fish and hunt out of. One mornin on the river north of Abbeville ery duck, I mean ery one, that flew over or in front of us would flare and some buddies in the other boat would get shots at them. We had that camo like they cover up planes on the base with draped all over us and the boat. He got real pee ode so we went by the paint store, pushed the race car out the shop and he commenced to sprayin; EVERYTHING. There's still places you can see where poles were, shells, tacklebox, etc. But it was solid olive drab in bout 30 minits..........oh, birds dont flare no more


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2014)

getting close................... I drove, so it's gonna be straight home & head to the back field...............


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> getting close................... I drove, so it's gonna be straight home & head to the back field...............





You gonna give it another try this afternoon?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Don't feel nekkid no mo....found my knife in the pine straw @  cuzzins.

Also, dang near took an act of congress to get my prescription fixed and refilled


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Today is my friday. Bye y'all. Good luck again Keebs. Every one have a safe and fun weekend.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't feel nekkid no mo....found my knife in the pine straw @  cuzzins.
> 
> Also, dang near took an act of congress to get my prescription fixed and refilled




Your sig line is killin me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Scooter just barkedthought he forgot how. Still can't run and he drags his back leg, but he barked.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You gonna wear yo PANK shirt





Keebs said:


> He knows he rocks that pank shirt!




Ya'll ain't gonna believe it, but that's exactly what I was wearin !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

DEK + Keebs = Dead Eye Keebs . . .




pewpewpew . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Barked.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Barked.





I fixed it for you, Miss Mandy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Got us another ride.



 Nics fixin to take up golf.......turnin all the rowcrops into fairways, killin weeds.....he's been cahootin with sinclair too much lately.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You gonna give it another try this afternoon?


back in the saddle!


mudracing101 said:


> Today is my friday. Bye y'all. Good luck again Keebs. Every one have a safe and fun weekend.


you too, darlin'!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Scooter just barkedthought he forgot how. Still can't run and he drags his back leg, but he barked.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll ain't gonna believe it, but that's exactly what I was wearin !!





Hooked On Quack said:


> DEK + Keebs = Dead Eye Keebs . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


leave it to you .............                                             doofus!​


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2014)

Bye ya'll!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nics fixin to take up golf.......turnin all the rowcrops into fairways, killin weeds.....he's been cahootin with sinclair too much lately.





Might even start drankin` water from a bottle too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll ain't gonna believe it, but that's exactly what I was wearin !!


What about that yeller one wiff the cig burn in it.


Nicodemus said:


> I fixed it for you, Miss Mandy.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 23, 2014)

I fell for Chief's signature 3 times


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

She won`t miss this evenin`.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Might even start drankin` water from a bottle too.




 

Next thing ya know it'll be green tea and starbucks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I fell for Chief's signature 3 times



  :roflz;


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Next thing ya know it'll be green tea and starbucks!




I`m gonna be a changed man. Might even take a bath more than just on Saturday.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Chief got me... a bunch of times


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Men take showers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What about that yeller one wiff the cig burn in it.




Tweren't no cigaratte . . . made it into a work shirt. 




Nicodemus said:


> She won`t miss this evenin`.




Only ifn' she don't shoot . . .





Jeff C. said:


> Next thing ya know it'll be green tea and starbucks!





  Ohhhhhhhh snit !!!!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh no


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gonna be a changed man. Might even take a bath more than just on Saturday.



You want some bubbles?





bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Chief got me... a bunch of times



Done got me too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Men take showers





Grrrrrrr.  Lesson #4010, a "bath" means water and washin yo cheeks . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

KaaaaaaaangChiefdrunkbro !!! Awwwww hail.



Gettin my head right . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

LOL!! at Jeff..  Jeff you forgot candles too


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2014)

Heading to football


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Men take showers





At the Indian Mound in Seminole, or in the creek. I still take baths in them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Dang it bog.....saw 2 fold out camp chairs sittin on da side of the road a lil while ago. Was gonna stop and get'em fer ya, but got hung at the pharmacy and fergot. Nobody was sittin in them.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You want some bubbles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bubbles?? I remember her. She was in the hot tub with Rodney Dangerfield in "Back to School"


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> KaaaaaaaangChiefdrunkbro !!! Awwwww hail.
> 
> 
> 
> Gettin my head right . .



I have commenced Quackbrohole!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Is it REALLY true that the deer peed on Keebs blind when she shot ?? 


pewpewpew...




She's ova it now, I getta mess wit her.


Chiefdrunkbrohole din't get mad when he showed out da udder night ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

BRB, gotta check the bird field . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Wait a minute now. Somebody gotta stay sober...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

quack gonna get lost.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Bubbles?? I remember her. She was in the hot tub with Rodney Dangerfield in "Back to School"



  

Nic's gonna be wearin flippers and a mask....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Wait a minute now. Somebody gotta stay sober...



Thatll be me


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic's gonna be wearin flippers and a mask....






Will it help me slip up on gators better?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is it REALLY true that the deer peed on Keebs blind when she shot ??
> 
> 
> pewpewpew...
> ...



I didn let Jag pour my dranks....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Will it help me slip up on gators better?



Like a marine biologist!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Blast from the past. Next month will be an even 30 years ago.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus has a good luckin girl riding shotgun.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> anyone see anything in Nics pic other than that purdy lady hanging out the window?



Nope


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Yep...she sho is purty! 

Them some big ol serpents too


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Nicodemus has a good luckin girl riding shotgun.




Indeed I do. That`s The Redhead.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Out of curiosity Nic, how long did you have that truck?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Folks yall behave.  bama, try to keep these fellas in line.. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Out of curiosity Nic, how long did you have that truck?





Jeff, I bought it brand new in 1984 and sold it to my little brother in 1996. It had 240,000 miles on it. R22 motor, 4 speed, no AC, and paid $6,300 for it.Never had one lick of trouble out of it.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Bama went on vacation


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Folks yall behave.  bama, try to keep these fellas in line.. GOOD LUCK!!



Take Care, LeRoy! Me and Quack got this!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Indeed I do. That`s The Redhead.



She gots the prettiest smile I ever seen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Jeff, I bought it brand new in 1984 and sold it to my little brother in 1996. It had 240,000 miles on it. R22 motor, 4 speed, no AC, and paid $6,300 for it.Never had one lick of trouble out of it.



That's what I figgered....kind of wish I had one like that now just to run around in!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That's what I figgered....kind of wish I had one like that now just to run around in!




I don`t remember what kinda mileage it got, but you could go a long way on that 14 gallon tank. With mud grip tires I could about where I wanted to.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Heyyyy, msH tutu!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t remember what kinda mileage it got, but you could go a long way on that 14 gallon tank. With mud grip tires I could about where I wanted to.



Yessir....they had a heck of a reputation for that!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Lawd I got a million pics of H22 wiff a truck juss like that, sept it was brown. You couldn't kill those little trucks for nothin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lawd I got a million pics of H22 wiff a truck juss like that, sept it was brown. You couldn't kill those little trucks for nothin.





I was too poor at the time to get one with AC.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyy, msH tutu!



Heyyyyyy. Them camp site are gettin filled up


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Yall know I'm a fan of the old beetle bugs (VW)......my younger brother had a Baja bug that would go through some gumbo that them boys down in Louisiana would just look at and shake their head.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Heyyyyyy. Them camp site are gettin filled up



 MizT been gettin onto me about too!

If I remember, I'll do it tonight.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yall know I'm a fan of the old beetle bugs (VW)......my younger brother had a Baja bug that would go through some gumbo that them boys down in Louisiana would just look at and shake their head.





My son has a mid to late 60s model VW bug that he plans to restore.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> My son has a mid to late 60s model VW bug that he plans to restore.



Used to have a couple of them around here, but got rid of them. Still got a motor or two layin around though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> BRB, gotta check the bird field . .




Seriously???  600lbs of scratch feed and corn and 7 birds??  




Nicodemus said:


> Wait a minute now. Somebody gotta stay sober...










Nicodemus said:


> Blast from the past. Next month will be an even 30 years ago.





Laaaaaaaaawd look at that piece of heaven wit her head pokin out da winder !!! 


That's one GOOD lookin thang Nic.  I'm gonna shutup now before I get in twubble . .




Nicodemus said:


> Jeff, I bought it brand new in 1984 and sold it to my little brother in 1996. It had 240,000 miles on it. R22 motor, 4 speed, no AC, and paid $6,300 for it.Never had one lick of trouble out of it.




Fine trucks, I've had a couple, BUT what Nic won't tell ya, especially a big buoy like me(I can't fit into a small truck), is you'll KICK that Yota everytime you walk past it when you buy a Chevy extended/crew cab !!!! 



Nic I rekon you done figgered out I was just messin wit ya 'bout the British and French !!!  Watched the Patriot l
ast night AGAIN, always reminds me of you !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Blast from the past. Next month will be an even 30 years ago.





Nic, I thought that you bought that new truck back in 1983.  I bet you and the Redhead went any place that ya'll wanted to in that mud-grip tire machine too.  I remember that the gas mileage on most of these type trucks was really great even way back then when gasoline was still fairly cheap too.  You could ride forever on a tank full of gas. 

I bought a  78 Chevy LUV truck in October of 1978 from the dealership.  A good friend was the service manager and he used it as a service truck.  He put less than 3000 miles on it before they sold it to me.  It was a 4 cylinder, 2-wheel drive, with a manual transmission, and with A/C.  I put mud-grip tires on the rear and I could ease through the woods/mudholes etc as quiet as a mouse.  I killed a lot of deer on our hunting club property and other friends hunting property just sneaking around the roads & powerlines.  The motor was so quiet that you could not hear this truck running from 40-50 yards away.  I bet that I killed a couple of pick-up loads of deer while sitting in the driver's seat and shooting out of the windows, especially on really cold days while I owned it.   I also had CB radio in it that had a 150 watt kicker attached, so I could talk to wherever I wanted to back then.  

I also remember a very frosty cold morning that my wife went with me deer hunting.  She had practiced her shooting skills in hopes of killing a deer and this was her very first time actually going deer hunting with her Marlin 336, 30-30 rifle.  It was 18 degrees that morning and everything was coated over with a coating of ice crystals.  When you took a step, everything just crunched.    Every time that I breathed, the vapor would come out of my mouth like heavy smoke.  I had put my wife in a stand that had a good trail between it and the swamp area behind it , so I told her to face that direction.  I went back and got in my truck that was about 250 yards away and then I cranked it up and sat there with the heater running for quite a while.  The outside windows still had lots of ice on them.  I heard my wife shoot so I got back out and waited a few minutes before starting to walk down that way.  As it turned out, she had shot at a nice buck BUT unfortunately she shot right over the top of it.   I found this out when I saw the tree that she had hit on the other side of the deer.  She was highly upset because this was the first deer that she had ever shot at.  After I made sure that it was a complete miss, she wanted to climb down and go back to the truck to get warm again.   We both walked back to the truck and put our guns away and then we found a really great way to get warmed back up together.  Then it took over an hour just to get all of the windows un-fogged enough to drive again.   I never will forget my wife telling me......That Is Why They Call This A LUV Truck  !!!!  Thankfully, we had several other great hunting experiences similar to that first one.    

I always loved my LUV truck and I hated it when I finally sold it too.  Yep, those smaller trucks were awesome when they had mud-grip tires and you could maneuver between trees easily and it would run so quietly.


ps:  I never told my wife that I didn't go deer hunting at all that morning and that I was toasty warm sitting in the truck while she was freezing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Nic, I thought that you bought that new truck back in 1983.  I bet you and the Redhead went any place that ya'll wanted to in that mud-grip tire machine too.  I remember that the gas mileage on most of these type trucks was really great even way back then when gasoline was still fairly cheap too.  You could ride forever on a tank full of gas.
> 
> I bought a  78 Chevy LUV truck in October of 1978 from the dealership.  A good friend was the service manager and he used it as a service truck.  He put less than 3000 miles on it before they sold it to me.  It was a 4 cylinder, 2-wheel drive, with a manual transmission, and with A/C.  I put mud-grip tires on the rear and I could ease through the woods/mudholes etc as quiet as a mouse.  I killed a lot of deer on our hunting club property and other friends hunting property just sneaking around the roads & powerlines.  The motor was so quiet that you could not hear this truck running from 40-50 yards away.  I killed a couple of pick-up loads of deer while sitting in the driver's seat and shooting out of the windows, especially on really cold days while I owned it.   I also had CB radio in it that had a 150 watt kicker attached, so I could talk to wherever I wanted to back then.
> 
> ...





Great story Mike !!!! 





Did Keebs teach your wife to shoot ??


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seriously???  600lbs of scratch feed and corn and 7 birds??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You and me good, Bro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

I had a 6cyl. Dodge......once!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great story Mike !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, but I actually thought about Keebs as I was typing this up.  I know just how upset my wife was at the time and I'm sure that Keebs felt that same way.  To finally get that opportunity and then "blow it" was terrible.  The crazy thing is that my wife could really shoot my Colt, 22 pistol and also .22 caliber Marlin rifles and she actually did great while practicing with her Marlin 30-30.  The deer came along a path that was downhill from her back towards the swamp and she wasn't thinking about the angle as such and she barely shot right over him too.  In fact, she said the deer hit the ground just like she thought that she had killed it right there.  A couple of seconds later, it jumped up and ran to the next county though.  I don't believe that she missed that deer by more than an inch or so.

The fact is....she was so darn good at shooting that I knew that I didn't want her catching me doing anything with the wrong person because I knew that she would punch my ticket real fast.

I still have her Marlin and I still treasure the memories that we had with it together.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Sweet ride.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sweet ride.
> 
> 
> View attachment 810694





Sinclair would DIE if he saw my pitiful yard, way too many big ole oaks to grow grass, but I like my shade !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> No, but I actually thought about Keebs as I was typing this up.  I know just how upset my wife was at the time and I'm sure that Keebs felt that same way.  To finally get that opportunity and then "blow it" was terrible.  The crazy thing is that my wife could really shoot my Colt, 22 pistol and also .22 caliber Marlin rifles and she actually did great while practicing with her Marlin 30-30.  The deer came along a path that was downhill from her back towards the swamp and she wasn't thinking about the angle as such and she barely shot right over him too.  In fact, she said the deer hit the ground just like she thought that she had killed it right there.  A couple of seconds later, it jumped up and ran to the next county though.  I don't believe that she missed that deer by more than an inch or so.
> 
> The fact is....she was so darn good at shooting that I knew that I didn't want her catching me doing anything with the wrong person because I knew that she would punch me ticket real fast.
> 
> I still have her Marlin and I still treasure the memories that we had with it together.



I'm sure you do, Mike!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sinclair would DIE if he saw my pitiful yard, way too many big ole oaks to grow grass, but I like my shade !!



Yall got that sandy soil too.....it don't help none!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Well...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

crap


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sinclair would DIE if he saw my pitiful yard, way too many big ole oaks to grow grass, but I like my shade !!





South Georgia country folks ( I refuse to call myself a redneck), an Alabama possum rassler, and a Cajun chief, what do we care about a yard. 

This is the one I miss the most. The stories this one could tell.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> South Georgia country folks ( I refuse to call myself a redneck), an Alabama possum rassler, and a Cajun chief, what do we care about a yard.
> 
> This is the one I miss the most. The stories this one could tell.....





Ole Blue !!! 350 with a Rochester Quadrajet 4 barrel !!!  Betcha had the breather lid flipped where you could hear that 4barrel MOAAAAAANNNNNN !!!


No gas mileage, but would climb a tree !!!  Nobody really cared about mileage back then.  


Chic Magnet !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Momma hada '72 Cadillac, gold with a black top with a 472 motor.  She let me drive it to school when my Olds was in the shop.  That big OLE HEAVY thang would SMOKE the back tires off, and just float down the road.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ole Blue !!! 350 with a Rochester Quadrajet 4 barrel !!!  Betcha had the breather lid flipped where you could hear that 4barrel MOAAAAAANNNNNN !!!
> 
> 
> No gas mileage, but would climb a tree !!!  Nobody really cared about mileage back then.
> ...





Now how did you know that???  

My only regret is that I never got a picture of that Redhead in it. If she was drivin` it, every dadgum farmer from Dawson to Edison would try to flag her down.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Quack, back then there were only 3 4 wheel drive trucks in the area, and this was one of em. Let`s just say the Ladies loved it...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> South Georgia country folks ( I refuse to call myself a redneck), an Alabama possum rassler, and a Cajun chief, what do we care about a yard.
> 
> This is the one I miss the most. The stories this one could tell.....



Nic, id love to  have that truck now!  Love them square body bowties!.  Iv had 5 with that body style.  Love the boggers on it too.





Yall lil louie has been scooting all over the bed learning to crawl
.  Rolloing ove and scooting and all of a sudden Zzzzzzzz  HES OUT


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, id love to  have that truck now!  Love them square body bowties!.  Iv had 5 with that body style.  Love the boggers on it too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





He`ll be on his feet and into everthang before you know it.  They do grow fast.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Quack, back then there were only 3 4 wheel drive trucks in the area, and this was one of em. Let`s just say the Ladies loved it...






Wimmenz dig scars and big ole trucks !!!  




And butt ugly guys that can melt their hearts  . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> South Georgia country folks ( I refuse to call myself a redneck), an Alabama possum rassler, and a Cajun chief, what do we care about a yard.
> 
> This is the one I miss the most. The stories this one could tell.....



Don't blame ya one bit either, that was a nice one. Still see'em runnin around every now and then too.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Ole Blue !!! 350 with a Rochester Quadrajet 4 barrel !!!  Betcha had the breather lid flipped where you could hear that 4barrel MOAAAAAANNNNNN !!!
> 
> 
> No gas mileage, but would climb a tree !!!  Nobody really cared about mileage back then.
> ...



Perzactly!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, id love to  have that truck now!  Love them square body bowties!.  Iv had 5 with that body style.  Love the boggers on it too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You're blessed bro !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2014)

gas was $0.25 a gallon back then


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, id love to  have that truck now!  Love them square body bowties!.  Iv had 5 with that body style.  Love the boggers on it too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Now how did you know that???
> 
> My only regret is that I never got a picture of that Redhead in it. If she was drivin` it, every dadgum farmer from Dawson to Edison would try to flag her down.






Brother, the Redhead could be drivin a mule driven covered wagon and she'd break every neck in the county.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> gas was $0.25 a gallon back then





I can remeber my sister, (she's 60) buying .75 cents worth of gas when I was just a youngun.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> He`ll be on his feet and into everthang before you know it.  They do grow fast.



He needs to slow down.  Trying to crawl at 4 months, 2 teeth and  an attitude already.  After all hes been thru, thats a tough little fella


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brother, the Redhead could be drivin a mule driven covered wagon and she'd break every neck in the county.



X2  thats one good looking lady!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He needs to slow down.  Trying to crawl at 4 months, 2 teeth and  an attitude already.  After all hes been thru, thats a tough little fella



two of the three items sound like LMS.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He needs to slow down.  Trying to crawl at 4 months, 2 teeth and  an attitude already.  After all hes been thru, thats a tough little fella



Naw...let him rip!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw...let him rip!!



  Let 'em rip taterchip!!!




Somebody help me, everythang is real small on my computer, what'd I do ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> South Georgia country folks ( I refuse to call myself a redneck), an Alabama possum rassler, and a Cajun chief, what do we care about a yard.
> 
> This is the one I miss the most. The stories this one could tell.....



Oh Lawd, they had some kinda Bronco, blue. They made me drive it across the Cooper River bridge causr I was the most sober. THAT dang thang was way too big to drive across a 2 lane road a hundred thousand feet in the air. I'm still mad about that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Lil help now, I can't see squat, and Dawn thinks it's funny.  I've got braille keys . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Let 'em rip taterchip!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You changed your monitor resolution. Minimize GON and Go to your desktop, right click, properties or display properties should show up and you can go in there and adjust it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lil help now, I can't see squat, and Dawn thinks it's funny.  I've got braille keys . .



did you put your glasses on backwards like billy did his scope?


----------



## Crickett (Oct 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Scooter just barkedthought he forgot how. Still can't run and he drags his back leg, but he barked.



Mandy...what kinda food y'all feeding him?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh Lawd, they had some kinda Bronco, blue. They made me drive it across the Cooper River bridge causr I was the most sober. THAT dang thang was way too big to drive across a 2 lane road a hundred thousand feet in the air. I'm still mad about that.





They made a buncha Baby Blue Bronco's back in the early 70's.

Baddest 4 wheel drive I eva had was a '67 half cab [/B]Bronco with a Detroit Locker on the back !!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jim Beam wid BL backer


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lil help now, I can't see squat, and Dawn thinks it's funny.  I've got braille keys . .




Can ya see me now?

  

OH....tell MizDawn I said Hi...she'll know what it means!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

I voted Monday.ya'll go vote


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mandy...what kinda food y'all feeding him?



Lil Miz Crickky = White glover


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You changed your monitor resolution. Minimize GON and Go to your desktop, right click, properties or display properties should show up and you can go in there and adjust it.




Do whaaaaaaaaaaaaa???


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Jim Beam wid BL backer



GlenLivet-n-UL


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mandy...what kinda food y'all feeding him?



I went to tractor supply and it wad 54.00. Domething Blue. All meat.I'm broke.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Do whaaaaaaaaaaaaa???




HUH???


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Mash ctrl button, hold it down and roll the little wheel on your mouse, one way or the other. Just go slow, one click at a time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Can ya see me now?
> 
> 
> 
> OH....tell MizDawn I said Hi...she'll know what it means!





Told her 'bout Jag's lawnmower adventures, and then showed her your avatar.  She liked to had died laughing.


Said we were mean . . .



Still can't see snit.  All my writing is lil bitty???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

I think either control button or shift button and the + pn your keyboard calc.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Told her 'bout Jag's lawnmower adventures, and then showed her your avatar.  She liked to had died laughing.
> 
> 
> Said we were mean . . .
> ...



Try what Nic said.....Which operatin system is the computer runnin?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wimmenz dig scars and big ole trucks !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well I had 3/4 of dat, still got half



Jeff C. said:


> GlenLivet-n-UL



yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mash ctrl button, hold it down and roll the little wheel on your mouse, one way or the other. Just go slow, one click at a time.





OH crap, it worked !!!!!!!!!  I can see now !! 

Thanks bro !! 





Makes me wanna send a TV preacha $$$ !!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh, them two big rattlers, we weren`t married then, but she decided that if she wanted to see me from October till January, she better take up huntin`. We had  gone back after dinner to hunt the evenin` and she wanted me to stand next to a little scrub oak to take my picture. I waded off into it, she took the shot, and someting told me to look down. Both them rascals was all up around my feet. I had walked right into the middle of both of em. i mean less than 7 or 8 inches from my feet. It was about 45 degrees though, so they was sluggish.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Told her 'bout Jag's lawnmower adventures, and then showed her your avatar.  She liked to had died laughing.
> 
> 
> Said we were mean . . .
> ...



H23 has the problem, sept his gets big.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I went to tractor supply and it wad 54.00. Domething Blue. All meat.I'm broke.


That's suppose to be a good brand. 


Our friend's dog is having some issues & vet can't find anything wrong with him. They think it may be the food. They have been feeding him Dog Chow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> That's suppose to be a good brand.
> 
> 
> Our friend's dog is having some issues & vet can't find anything wrong with him. They think it may be the food. They have been feeding him Dog Chow.



When we were at the emergency vet a couple brought a beautiful blsck lab in. Shaking all over. Said he got into some molded food.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H23 has the problem, sept his gets big.



humble brag


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

They also dig BIG bank accounts....now matter how UGLY or stoopid the dude iz.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> They also dig BIG bank accounts....now matter how UGLY or stoopid the dude iz.



yeah....I ain got that neither


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H23 has the problem, sept his gets big.





That ain't no problem sista !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> humble brag



Po lil ol quack


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## Crickett (Oct 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I voted Monday.ya'll go vote



I forgot to change my voter registration from Cherokee county to barrow county. Changed it this morning but don't know if I did it in time to vote.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> When we were at the emergency vet a couple brought a beautiful blsck lab in. Shaking all over. Said he got into some molded food.



That's what our friend's chocolate lab is doing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

hankus said:


> humble brag


?


jeff c. said:


> they also dig big bank accounts....now matter how ugly or stoopid the dude iz.



?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Mrs tutu= clueless... giggle


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> They also dig BIG bank accounts....now matter how UGLY or stoopid the dude iz.





Yep, well I ain't neva had that problem, my po wife loves me 'cause I make her laugh. 




Gotta low Kuntray boil goin on, got it so spicey I'm sneezin 20' away !!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs tutu= clueless... giggle



I need ta find me one of them


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Hehe lms caint get gage back to sleep..  welcome to my world mama!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I forgot to change my voter registration from Cherokee county to barrow county. Changed it this morning but don't know if I did it in time to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what our friend's chocolate lab is doing.



It wad sad.that lab wa shskin all over. I felt bad, but not as bad as Scooter. He wants sl bad to chase them squirrels, but he just bafks and falls.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I need ta find me one of them



Why you think i married a blonde?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, well I ain't neva had that problem, my po wife loves me 'cause I make her laugh.




I never did figure out how I got mine nor kept her, cause I was poor as two skunks, and if the fish were bitin`, deer were runnin`, or turkeys were gobblin`, I was always in the swamp. 

I just know I was one lucky varmint.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I never did figure out how I got mine nor kept her, cause I was poor as two skunks, and if the fish were bitin`, deer were runnin`, or turkeys were gobblin`, I was always in the swamp.
> 
> I just know I was one lucky varmint.



Maybe she was attracted to your watermellon and pnut steelin skillz?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Why you think i married a blonde?



wellllll there I go


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I never did figure out how I got mine nor kept her, cause I was poor as two skunks, and if the fish were bitin`, deer were runnin`, or turkeys were gobblin`, I was always in the swamp.
> 
> I just know I was one lucky varmint.



Women are very strange


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Sturgill Simpson singin bout drugs........lawd I wish kracker coulda seen me find this


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Women are very strange



yep


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Women are very strange



Really?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Women are very strange





Hankus said:


> yep



Yup but a goodun is worth it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Women are very strange





Nah, most of em ain`t.


I hope you know more about them than you do coyotes.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really?



Yes mam. I still aint figure women out. They aren't content with a 22,a big fire, and a few beers


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 as to how I lucked up!

Mighta been cause I always smelled like seafood!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

MizDawn gonna be all ova Quack in lil bit!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

she ain much to look at, but she got that sound


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

I used to rub it on fore i went out on the town.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

We had dollor menu from mc ds...   bla


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Yes mam. I still aint figure women out. They aren't content with a 22,a big fire, and a few beers



Where you from.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

Well well well!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> she ain much to look at, but she got that sound



You got that right, HD ain't her friend, but digital sound iz!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where you from.



Georgia boy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Yes mam. I still aint figure women out. They aren't content with a 22,a big fire, and a few beers



 Well iffin you aint got a big bank account,  a smooth talker,  charm or decents looks.  You need to give em more than a few beers.  Id suggest liquor.  And a good bit of it.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well iffin you aint got a big bank account,  a smooth talker,  charm or decents looks.  You need to give em more than a few beers.  Id suggest liquor.  And a good bit of it.



so likker her instead of me.......hmmmm...mebbe thats where I been goin off da track


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

lil culture fer yallses


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

have trouble wastin likker tho


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Yes mam. I still aint figure women out. They aren't content with a 22,a big fire, and a few beers





Seriously, just be yourself, don`t put on no airs, remember their birthday, open the door for her, hold her chair while she sets down, and offer her your arm while ya`ll walkin`, and things will generally go smooth. And be nice to her.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

screw yer tattoos


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Reckon Hank wanna go to a Opera?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Seriously, just be yourself, don`t put on no airs, remember their birthday, open the door for her, hold her chair while she sets down, and offer her your arm while ya`ll walkin`, and things will generally go smooth. And be nice to her.



I got most of that covered, but I'm thinkin that be myself bit ain werkin out so good


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon Hank wanna go to a Opera?



they got a fiddle, banjer an a jug then I'm in


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Quit sendin me down the wormhole, Hank.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quit sendin me down the wormhole, Hank.



I'm diggin as we speak


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quit sendin me down the wormhole, Hank.



Scuzz Twittly "Keep yer hands off my PBR"


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Seriously, just be yourself, don`t put on no airs, remember their birthday, open the door for her, hold her chair while she sets down, and offer her your arm while ya`ll walkin`, and things will generally go smooth. And be nice to her.



Thanks Nicodemus. Just a fact about me, I've forgot my wife's birthday 8 of 12 years I've been married/dating her. It's more of a surprise if I remember it than when I forget it. She's learned to deal with me... to an extent


----------



## Crickett (Oct 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It wad sad.that lab wa shskin all over. I felt bad, but not as bad as Scooter. He wants sl bad to chase them squirrels, but he just bafks and falls.



Poor scooter! Hope he gets better soon!


Jeff C. said:


> I'm still
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Hankus said:


> lil culture fer yallses


Oooo I like them! I have 1 of their songs in my iTunes library....."Daughter's Lament".....Awesome song!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Po lil ol quack




I went thru the line twice, and neva got "blessed." 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> It wad sad.that lab wa shskin all over. I felt bad, but not as bad as Scooter. He wants sl bad to chase them squirrels, but he just bafks and falls.




Seth ??? 




Nicodemus said:


> Nah, most of em ain`t.
> 
> 
> I hope you know more about them than you do coyotes.





OUCH, Nic keeps tryin to school da boy, but he just ain't gonna learn . .




Jeff C. said:


> I'm still
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Chiefbro smell like Chiefhoe !! 





Nicodemus said:


> I never did figure out how I got mine nor kept her, cause I was poor as two skunks, and if the fish were bitin`, deer were runnin`, or turkeys were gobblin`, I was always in the swamp.
> 
> I just know I was one lucky varmint.




Mine slowly, but Shirley broke me up of my mean and wicked ways . .





Hankus said:


> she ain much to look at, but she got that sound




Goot GOT ALMIGHTY that po chilt is RUINT !!!   But I'm diggin her style and voice, listened to it twice !!  

Called Dawn in here and she said "Oh my she could eat kone on da cob thru a picket fence..." Think I might be rubbin off on her . .





Hankus said:


> I got most of that covered, but I'm thinkin that be myself bit ain werkin out so good




Dangit neph, I just spewed my drank, I read Dawn Nic's quote and then yours and she's cacklin !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I went thru the line twice, and neva got "blessed."
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You tell Miss Dawn I said howdy, and that I tipped my hat to her!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I went thru the line twice, and neva got "blessed."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I jus ain shore who be righter....me or Nic


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

fer Luwee


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 23, 2014)

Quack Tell Miz Dawn Annie says hey...........She will know what it means


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You tell Miss Dawn I said howdy, and that I tipped my hat to her!




You got it, are you wearin the hooch hat wit indian ammo on it ???


I swear I'd pay good money to have Crabbybill back !!!




RUTTNBUCK said:


> Quack Tell Miz Dawn Annie says hey...........She will know what it means





Ever since she got home, it's been Annie this and Annie that.  Thanks ALOT friend, I see a black lab pup in our future.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 23, 2014)

Kang


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You got it, are you wearin the hooch hat wit indian ammo on it ???
> 
> 
> I swear I'd pay good money to have Crabbybill back !!!
> ...





I still got that old hat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Kang





Kang3holebropigmy !!!!




Diggin that sigline bro, I forgot about that, mighta been drankin . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ever since she got home, it's been Annie this and Annie that.  Thanks ALOT friend, I see a black lab pup in our future.


There are two females, and two males unspoken for out of that litter!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

jus gotta find her


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 810730



soooooooooown, I bleve that top cheekun soup


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 810730



I lived that sig line 


Dinner looks good


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Howdy AJ.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2014)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Kang


AJJJJJJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yep, went back tonight (here at the house, not where I was)......... saw deer.........shot ONCE....... no deer down....... 'bout ready to give up............ Nic, check your messages...........
G'night.........


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

keebs.....Queen of the missed


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

bout tired of editin posts......imma jus type like Mandy


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy AJ.


Good to see Nic. 


Keebs said:


> AJJJJJJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> yep, went back tonight (here at the house, not where I was)......... saw deer.........shot ONCE....... no deer down....... 'bout ready to give up............ Nic, check your messages...........
> G'night.........



Night Keebs


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

hey tripod....I got my Artic Cat runnin........welll most of the time


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> There are two females, and two males unspoken for out of that litter!!




Noooooooooo, I'd hafta to sale sumpin to buy one those high dolla pups.





Hankus said:


> keebs.....Queen of the missed




Nope, aint gonna say it.  I've messed with her enough, it's done got serious now.


pewpewpew







Hankus said:


> bout tired of editin posts......imma jus type like Mandy





Can't NOBODY type like Mandy on da I Pad, not EVEN Seth !!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

we gonna hafta do an interventin fer keebs, bet she gets deer fever like the dickens


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 23, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> There are two females, and two males unspoken for out of that litter!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Noooooooooo, I'd hafta to sale sumpin to buy one those high dolla pups.


I'll let Dawn know next time I see her!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

FLOP!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'll let Dawn know next time I see her!!



yalll seed dat, dat whut real friens be fer


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> we gonna hafta do an interventin fer keebs, bet she gets deer fever like the dickens



She needs to drank one ice cold beer, with a shot 'o whiskey before she goes, just to calm the nerves.




RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'll let Dawn know next time I see her!!





Imgonnakillya . . yuronmydemizelisp


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

One mo day fore I gotta make that Texas 5 day swing


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Yo Unk.....when ya comin back from disgusta, may meet ya at yer place an ride out together.....mebbe, gotta check my beer an wimmen money.....I'm outta the rest of my mo0ney


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



yessir


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She needs to drank one ice cold beer, with a shot 'o whiskey before she goes, just to calm the nerves.



I battled nerves fer a longer time than Id admit, still get em bad after the bang. BRASS...Breathe, Relax, Aim, Safety, Squeeze


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>







FINALLY some GOOD bluesy toons !!!!  I like that man !!






Grow up, be a leader, boyyyyyyyyy don't make me come find you . . 


Think I'm gonna change my sigline . .


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



OHHHHH yeah, ain even goayya lissen already knowd thatun


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Last, but not least!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> FINALLY some GOOD bluesy toons !!!!  I like that man !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ain hard ta find when he's near home, I'll be yo guide


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Imgonnakillya . . yuronmydemizelisp


Ain't no way you can deny that hickory nut head kid of yours!!.......The nut don't fall far from the tree!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> FINALLY some GOOD bluesy toons !!!!  I like that man !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL'dz.....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Blues ya say


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

somebody keeps stealin my Beam


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Yo Unk.....when ya comin back from disgusta, may meet ya at yer place an ride out together.....mebbe, gotta check my beer an wimmen money.....I'm outta the rest of my mo0ney



Will hollatcha





Chiefbrohole, youtubin BroDedge,  Really likin "too old to die young"  nevva heard of this dood before, thanks !!!


Bet ole Kracker's tappin his feet and drankin a cold one in Heaven !!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

YMNJ.......mebbe C knows whut I mean


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will hollatcha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kracker'd be draggin up stuff youtube ain got


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will hollatcha
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It a good'un!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> somebody keeps stealin my Beam



Somebody stolt some of mt UL's too, no prob they just a chaser.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

I done got stuck on The G....... Gallows, thanks C


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> YMNJ.......mebbe C knows whut I mean



I'm thankin......not necessarily clearly tho!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Somebody stolt some of mt UL's too, no prob they just a chaser.



I gotta drag Unk up there in the spring, we wouldn't get nuttin did but we'd be doin it up


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm thankin......not necessarily clearly tho!





Hankus said:


> I done got stuck on The G....... Gallows, thanks C



ummmm


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I done got stuck on The G....... Gallows, thanks C




I heard dat!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I gotta drag Unk up there in the spring, we wouldn't get nuttin did but we'd be doin it up



Dat boy'z like Nic.....you ain't get him NOwhere near lanter, if he can help it.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dat boy'z like Nic.....you ain't get him NOwhere near lanter, if he can help it.



Wer'll get a driver, start drinkin bout daybreak an come up bout dark.......he'll be ready by then to tackle lanter an et spafhetti junction by then


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

we're bein watched


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Angry Johnny


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Angry Johnny



thats a sick lil crew


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dat boy'z like Nic.....you ain't get him NOwhere near lanter, if he can help it.





Used to live there (sellin kone dogz at the fair),  ain't been back in at least 10 yrs.  Carried Dawn to see her favorite, Toby  Keith  on her 40th bday.





Chiefdrunkbrohole, still listen to Bro Deg, Crazy .......censored.  



Got da Bose system thumpin, Dawn's gonna kill me.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Used to live there (sellin kone dogz at the fair),  ain't been back in at least 10 yrs.  Carried Dawn to see her favorite, Toby  Keith  on her 40th bday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same feelin I get bout Miz T when I go seed C


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Used to live there (sellin kone dogz at the fair),  ain't been back in at least 10 yrs.  Carried Dawn to see her favorite, Toby  Keith  on her 40th bday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like to rattle some winders ery now an then, ax Hank!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

@2am.......hank we stilll goin fishin
yep
@10 am......If I dont get off this place C imma gonna be sick
yep


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> same feelin I get bout Miz T when I go seed C



  

She don't care....she knowd me for she mariied me!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I like to rattle some winders ery now an then, ax Hank!!





Hankus said:


> same feelin I get bout Miz T when I go seed C



as always we a dangerful combo


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> She don't care....she knowd me for she mariied me!!



bless her lil ol pea pickin heart


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> thats a sick lil crew


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> bless her lil ol pea pickin heart



She done acclimated!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Purty cool....must be one of them gamers! 

Never heard of'em.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



so u knowed em too then


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

an yep thats a Pro Bull Rider on the bar


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I like to rattle some winders ery now an then, ax Hank!!




Dawn nappin on da couch, I'm in my office bangin wit Bro Dege and she hopz up and sez,"If YOU play that song ONE mo time . . . sumpin bout her foot in my butt ???  Not sure what she meanz, thank I'll hava nudder drank and listen to some Bro Dege . . . .




Hankus said:


> @2am.......hank we stilll goin fishin
> yep
> @10 am......If I dont get off this place C imma gonna be sick
> yep




Classic Drankus/Chiefbro conversation !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> an yep thats a Pro Bull Rider on the bar




Used to werk the PBR when it came to town....kinda miss it, other that all the bull....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

last call roun here......the pint is empty, last beer an no driver


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

HA !!!  Kang Quack !!!




Yeahhhh bay bay !!! 




I've grown up, I'm a CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored leader !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn nappin on da couch, I'm in my office bangin wit Bro Dege and she hopz up and sez,"If YOU play that song ONE mo time . . . sumpin bout her foot in my butt ???  Not sure what she meanz, thank I'll hava nudder drank and listen to some Bro Dege . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't blame it on me, Hoss!

Tell her I said HI....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> last call roun here......the pint is empty, last beer an no driver



I gotz anothern in me!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

hooked on quack said:


> ha !!!  Kang quack !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ymnj


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Need smoke!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotz anothern in me!!



I got this un an 1 fer the a.m.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Need smoke!



smokin rite now


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

drinkin too


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

i'd give it up, but lst I did was the worst 10 min of me life


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Evening young night owls.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> last call roun here......the pint is empty, last beer an no driver




Pint??? I'm over halfway thru with a half gallon ...





Jeff C. said:


> I gotz anothern in me!!





Oh heck yeah !!!






Neph, Rule # 1, neva eva eva eva run outta beer/likker/shine, without a DD . . . drunkdrivaaslongasitaintchu...





Dang, how'd end up listening to the Beatles ???  Rocky Racoon.   My older sister was a Beatle freak back in the late 60's-70's she still thinks that their the best.  I like the FAB 5 !!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

"Let it Be"




I see Crickett, or did I overlooker ???


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pint??? I'm over halfway thru with a half gallon ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ain out, gots plenty of octane, couple beers, jus gettin close to no hunt in the a.m. (I live by rule 1)


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey Pops-n-Crickyy up late!

Had to let the dogs out!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Let it Be"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



overhookeder


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Evening young night owls.





Hiya Mista Charlie !!! 


You might wanna keep a close on my neph and my Chiefbro, they're gettin a lil rowdy and I can't do nuttin with 'em ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Pops-n-Crickyy up late!
> 
> Had to let the dogs out!!



no dawg, but Puddin is tomcattin roun last I seed him


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Uh Ohhhhh....Jag just poured me a drank!!!

  ;rofl:


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Mista Charlie !!!
> 
> 
> You might wanna keep a close on my neph and my Chiefbro, they're gettin a lil rowdy and I can't do nuttin with 'em ???



so much fer dat mod job retirement huh :roflZ:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Pops-n-Crickyy up late!
> 
> Had to let the dogs out!!






Who let da dwags OUT woof woof woof, Chiefhole did ..





I done tickled myself .


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Uh Ohhhhh....Jag just poured me a drank!!!
> 
> ;rofl:



danger Will Roberson DANGER


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Uh Ohhhhh....Jag just poured me a drank!!!
> 
> ;rofl:



Oh No


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who let da dwags OUT woof woof woof, Chiefhole did ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beats tinklin yersef


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2014)

I got em Mil. Call me sometime.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Whaaaaaaaa?  KANG AGAIN ????


My acceptance speech..

I just wanna thank erybody that's stood with me throughout my corn dog sellin career, thank you, thank you VERYMUCH . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> danger Will Roberson DANGER





KyDawg said:


> Oh No




Crap





KyDawg said:


> I got em Mil. Call me sometime.





Will do. I would call you now, but I have a tendency to slurrrrrrrrrr, or it sounds like I'm recovering from a stroke/seizure.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I got em Mil. Call me sometime.



good luck, yer behin keebs


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank we need to change Kydawg's name to Chiefnosleep, and that ain't EVEN funny bro.  Sure hate it for you.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaa?  KANG AGAIN ????
> 
> 
> My acceptance speech..
> ...



you da man, DA MAN

awwwww haill Unk



alll of yall





ever one





NOW


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> so much fer dat mod job retirement huh :roflZ:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


>





Like that toon bra !!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank we need to change Kydawg's name to Chiefnosleep, and that ain't EVEN funny bro.  Sure hate it for you.



gotta suck, least I can still choose when I'm awake an asleep


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Like that toon bra !!



"shotgun"


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaa?  KANG AGAIN ????
> 
> 
> My acceptance speech..
> ...



You betta pay yo dues, Bo$$ up in heah!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



lawd if us 3 had a brain we'd be dangerful


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> you da man, DA MAN
> 
> awwwww haill Unk
> 
> ...





Neph you got me hollerin !!!  Got tearz in my eyez !!!


I swear I can hear you hollerin that !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2014)

I think I will  triple up on the meds tonight. I lay down and fight it for 2 hours then give up and get up and start eating.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Mud up kinda late tonight.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You betta pay yo dues, Bo$$ up in heah!





Hankus said:


> you da man, DA MAN
> 
> awwwww haill Unk
> 
> ...



yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You betta pay yo dues, Bo$$ up in heah!





Quack don't pay bra, Quack getzzzz paid . . . Mmmmmmhmmmmm




Hankus said:


> lawd if us 3 had a brain we'd be dangerful





Heck if one of us haddabrain we'd rule the WORLD !!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Neph you got me hollerin !!!  Got tearz in my eyez !!!
> 
> 
> I swear I can hear you hollerin that !!!



you know me tooo wellll


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I think I will  triple up on the meds tonight. I lay down and fight it for 2 hours then give up and get up and start eating.



got a lil apple pie.......wait ya said eat


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Think I will wake the wife and make her go road riding with me.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack don't pay bra, Quack getzzzz paid . . . Mmmmmmhmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bangrock Insane Hankus







yep I caould be da prez


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Second thought maybe not


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Think I will wake the wife and make her go road riding with me.



youth....ignorance........still dont do dat if ya wanna see skrait tamara


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

U wont som o dis Boyyy....bring it!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Second thought maybe not



best idear all day


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Rockabilly!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Well gonna try to get some sleep. Maybe watch an old movie if I can find one. See Yall Later.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> U wont som o dis Boyyy....bring it!!



I call.......Shooter "Gunslinger".......it jus ain right censored


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Well gonna try to get some sleep. Maybe watch an old movie if I can find one. See Yall Later.



middle of an Eastwood always puts me down


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Well gonna try to get some sleep. Maybe watch an old movie if I can find one. See Yall Later.



Take Care Charlie, hope you nod out fast and sleep like a newborn baby suckling on a full teet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Think I'll growup and be a leader!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I think I will  triple up on the meds tonight. I lay down and fight it for 2 hours then give up and get up and start eating.




Feel fo ya Popz, I really do.



KyDawg said:


> Think I will wake the wife and make her go road riding with me.




I KNOW betta than that, but if I were to ask, she'd go.


Thennnnnnnnnnnn, Id hafta hear about it ALL day tmorrow. 




Hankus said:


> Bangrock Insane Hankus
> 
> 
> 
> ...





KyDawg said:


> Well gonna try to get some sleep. Maybe watch an old movie if I can find one. See Yall Later.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'll growup and be a leader!



misleader


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Take Care Charlie, hope you nod out fast and sleep like a newborn baby suckling on a full teet.






Daaaaaaaaaaang, you turnin me ON !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaang, you turnin me ON !!!!!!!!!!!



 zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Unk broke his mq


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Po Charlie skeered to go to sleep with the idjits runnin the asylum !!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaang, you turnin me ON !!!!!!!!!!!



ij



Jeff C. said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



it


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Yall wash out BOG up in heah!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2014)

Evening kids, what's going on in hurrr


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Po Charlie skeered to go to sleep with the idjits runnin the asylum !!



cain really say as I blame the po lil feller


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

BOG don read back!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> cain really say as I blame the po lil feller




Pookie gon.....Nic left in me n Quacks hands....

Bwahahahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

I gotz to fly to Ebola Tejas Satiddy moanin


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Evening kids, what's going on in hurrr



nuttin , not a dawggone thang


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. 

Admin


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

I vote C admin fer a nite


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

now C as yer first ofishul act.......fix da clock


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Waitin on MizT and daughter to get back from Nside of Lanter


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hom0tree's job


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

recyclin has got to da point i ain even rezippin when I go


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Waitin on MizT and daughter to get back from Nside of Lanter



got yo gun redy


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> got yo gun redy



mebbe some trash follerin them 2


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Well gonna try to get some sleep. Maybe watch an old movie if I can find one. See Yall Later.





Quack's interpertation . . .   Charlie . ."Ya'll be cool please, I'm gonna try and take a nap. 




Jeff C. said:


> Pookie gon.....Nic left in me n Quacks hands....
> 
> Bwahahahahahahahahaha!!





Jeff C. said:


> Jeff C.
> 
> Admin






You got my vote Chief, cause you grown UP, AND you're a LEADER !!!  By Gottttttttt /


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> mebbe some trash follerin them 2



an it cain be us so shoost first


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> an it cain be us so shoost first



kwestion em later


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack's interpertation . . .   Charlie . ."Ya'll be cool please, I'm gonna try and take a nap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SHO NUFF, an I can tell a leader from a misleader


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Quack flopped.....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack flopped.....



so I don't see....hmmmm


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus said:


> kwestion em later



How'd that feel?

 :


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Yall done wore me out tryin to catch up.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> How'd that feel?
> 
> :



I didn have no answer so I put on the shook an jive follered by the run an dive


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Tired now. Gonna get some sleep


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Later night crew


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yall done wore me out tryin to catch up.



sorry bout dat but ya answered a kwestun fer me


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Chiefdrunkbro hole fer Mod!!

  :ROFL:


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Tired now. Gonna get some sleep



getcha sum mud



mudracing101 said:


> Later night crew



we is da crew.....day er nite


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Mud cant  hang jus cause he gotta get up early in da moanin and go to work . .



Mudbro, this place usta ROCK at night, all the day shifters couldn't wait to come in and read back !!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd get Unk to hole ya fer mod


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm out. King


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Crap


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mud cant  hang jus cause he gotta get up early in da moanin and go to work . .
> 
> 
> 
> Mudbro, this place usta ROCK at night, all the day shifters couldn't wait to come in and read back !!!



yessir, seen douge jus las week, said it jus ain the same, ain right no mor


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out. King





mudracing101 said:


> Crap



did not I tolt ye we was da crew


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Later night crew



Later Neander!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

43 m3mbers still kickin round........we is kiltin em off 1 er 2 at da time


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

I done bout plucked my goose!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey Billy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Lawd......if I ain't done gotz da munchies!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

checked ta see iffin I mite be a MSU fsn


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

found Unk gettin sinc sent back ta da pf


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hankus gonna kill sumpin in da moanin!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

ol sinc1 ain gonna come by here


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hankus gonna kill sumpin in da moanin!



bout 1159


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

Betta find sumpin to eatz!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hankus gonna kill sumpin in da moanin!



proly jus go scout the place again, deer ain where they posed at be


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Betta find sumpin to eatz!



i







got






nuttin


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2014)

them guests don't never gived up


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2014)

`Momma nem betta hurrup!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

that or come in to a sleepin C


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2014)

I didn't come to work to get dirty tonight.... New operator dun jacked up my machine, pulled the dang wires out of the control panel!!! Idjit!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I didn't come to work to get dirty tonight.... New operator dun jacked up my machine, pulled the dang wires out of the control panel!!! Idjit!!!



newbies


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

well. its bout dat time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd......if I ain't done gotz da munchies!





Dood I just ate the whole dang couch !!! 




Drove my Chevy to da Levy, but the levy was dry,  me and Hankus and drunkChiefbro jumped it !!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dood I just ate the whole dang couch !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ijit


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I didn't come to work to get dirty tonight.... New operator dun jacked up my machine, pulled the dang wires out of the control panel!!! Idjit!!!





Don't it just pizzyaoff when you hafta got offaya butt and do some maintenance .>.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Well I dun kicked da dawg, and slapped da wife, guess I betta crash.


Gotta drive Dawn to a dr.s appt in Augusta tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Bill Withers "Ain't No Sunshine,,,"



Goodnight !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Well I dun kicked da dawg, and slapped da wife, guess I betta crash.


Gotta drive Dawn to a dr.s appt in Augusta tomorrow.




Okay one more toon, "Sittin on the dock oda Bay""




Lil OTIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Okay I know I've drank too mucch, Percy Sledge, "When a man lubzz a woman,,"


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't it just pizzyaoff when you hafta got offaya butt and do some maintenance .>.



Yes!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Ya'll go to Youtube and search for "Girl singing at Walmart"






WOW, she'll knock your socks OFFFFFFFF !!!  Made me cry.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Check out the dood behind her "mopping.."


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2014)

Happy Friday children!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2014)

Hope the white screen don't slow Mr Goblein and the coffee down.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hope the white screen don't slow Mr Goblein and the coffee down.



I heard he got banned from the forum yesterday... I will be handing out the dranks going forward! PBR is on tap this morning!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2014)

Little early for beer aint it?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 24, 2014)

HAPPY FRIDAY TO ALL OF YOU DRIVELERS THIS MORNING !!!


I see that Blood and Charlie are not getting any sleep for sure.  Looks like they have been sitting around the campfire all night.  Sure hope that Gobblin shows up soon with his truck load of fresh brewed coffee for all of us to partake.  I need to get wide awake and fast too.  Got lots of stuff to get done today before lunchtime.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2014)

Wonder where he is?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder where he is?



Rolling in with the coffee


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2014)

Ain't one of y'all checked out my fried deer heart thread!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

thinl imma roll ova a get a lil mo sleep


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> thinl imma roll ova a get a lil mo sleep



Women!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

howdy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

man, drankus quack and jeff was busy last night


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

DANG!! Mud got on last night to??



I vote Chief too!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

well im here alone and noone to stop me soo ill..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

take the throne!!! ALRIGHT ALRIGHT ALRIGHT!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

oh, well, looky there.  I wasnt even trying.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

hey keebs!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

shes reading back, this might take a few


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

hello 6 guest, glad yall could join me this morning


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs...?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

hehehehe


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

hungoverjeffbro?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs...?



Morning Nic, shouldnt you be in the woods somewhere on this nice morning?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2014)

Anyone else just tired of watching the news? Doom and gloom!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hungoverjeffbro?



No....not really!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Waitin on a story from Keebs....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Anyone else just tired of watching the news? Doom and gloom!


yes sir, i dont watch it anymore.  It gets worse and worse every year.  Lets not report the good stuff that touches peoples hearts lets keep everyone in fear 


Jeff C. said:


> No....not really!



Jag wasnt your bar tender huh?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

I called her last niht and got the story, poor gal was upset. i wanted to give her a hug so she felt better


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

just.don't.want.to.talk.about.it.
mornin...........


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning Nic, shouldnt you be in the woods somewhere on this nice morning?





Nah. I`m really waitin` for the rut to kick up here around the house before I get real serious. I might ease off down to the cabin first of the week and do a little huntin`. Rut don`t start down there till around Christmas.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs, sweety, wait till you hit one and cant find it.  That will weigh on you much longer than missing one, I promise.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> just.don't.want.to.talk.about.it.
> mornin...........





Talk to me. How close was the deer to you? how was it standin` when you shot? What was its reaction when you shot? And how far could you see it as it ran off?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh, I seen a big ol bodied piebald yesterday coming home.  First time i seen one alive.  A sight I wont soon forget


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Nic, me and my step dad have been talking about hunting some WMAs this year.  Ill prolly hit you up on some helpful advice about one kinda close to you soon.  maybe get us in a good general area?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, me and my step dad have been talking about hunting some WMAs this year.  Ill prolly hit you up on some helpful advice about one kinda close to you soon.  maybe get us in a good general area?





Possibly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yes sir, i dont watch it anymore.  It gets worse and worse every year.  Lets not report the good stuff that touches peoples hearts lets keep everyone in fear
> 
> 
> Jag wasnt your bar tender huh?



Bad as I hate it, I gotta keep up with current events. Saw Jesse Watters of Watters world on Bill O'Reilly asking people on the street about ebola and some didn't even know what it was   

Jag poured me one......whewwww!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, sweety, wait till you hit one and cant find it.  That will weigh on you much longer than missing one, I promise.



True....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Possibly.


 any advice would be GREATLY appreciated 


Jeff C. said:


> Bad as I hate it, I gotta keep up with current events. Saw Jesse Watters of Watters world on Bill O'Reilly asking people on the street about ebola and some didn't even know what it was
> 
> Jag poured me one......whewwww!



I read the headlines and If i find something that interest me Ill read it.  I think the ebola thing, for now, is WAY overblown.  The sub that Sweden is looking for struck my interest tho


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> thinl imma roll ova a get a lil mo sleep



I rolled a bncha over


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> any advice would be GREATLY appreciated
> 
> 
> I read the headlines and If i find something that interest me Ill read it.  I think the ebola thing, for now, is WAY overblown.  The sub that Sweden is looking for struck my interest tho



I've got to go to the airport tomorrow mornin and fly to Dallas.....I don't think it's overblown.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I rolled a bncha over





Better late than never!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

bOOM bOOM.....did you see the latest news about the 1st case of ebola in NYC?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM.....did you see the latest news about the 1st case of ebola in NYC?



yeah, a doctor at that.  PHD and still dumb as a sack of rocks...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Better late than never!



well, I was jus scoutin anyway


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

mud must be hung over and asleep at work


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yeah, a doctor at that.  PHD and still dumb as a sack of rocks...



a phd makes ya educated, not smart


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud must be hung over and asleep at work



yep



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



yep


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2014)

I`ve known PHDs who didn`t have enough sense to get out of the rain. Worked with one. He knew the answer to the theory of relativity and molecular motion, but would have starved to death in the land of milk and honey.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2014)

Ya'll had a little partay up in herea last night.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 24, 2014)

Good mornin to all, hope yall have a nice weekend.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 

I've already gotten lost in Youtube land this morning thanks to Jeff & Hankus!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yeah, a doctor at that.  PHD and still dumb as a sack of rocks...



That's my point about being worried about it.....he shoulda known better.

And the Gov should know better about allowing such to happen.

Because of the above, I like to keep informed as to what is going on in the world and how it may one day affect me and my Family. No, I don't dwell on it minute by minute, or day by day for that matter, but I dang sure want to know the 5 W's, so that I can apply the How. 

I might be sittin on a plane with one tomorrow, or standin next to one @ the Atlanta Hartsfield  International Airport tomorrow because of these fools.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2014)

If y'all don't mind, say a prayer for my son Jakob. He sustained a injury in his JV football game last night. I'm about to take him to the doctor. The injury was to his neck and back. The boy is tuff as nails so when he says .. Dad I'm hurt, it's for real!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That's my point about being worried about it.....he shoulda known better.
> 
> And the Gov should know better about allowing such to happen.
> 
> ...


Reguardless if you are informed  or not, if your next to them knowing isnt gonna help you any.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> If y'all don't mind, say a prayer for my son Jakob. He sustained a injury in his JV football game last night. I'm about to take him to the doctor. The injury was to his neck and back. The boy is tuff as nails so when he says .. Dad I'm hurt, it's for real!



prayers for the boy.  keep us updated


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> If y'all don't mind, say a prayer for my son Jakob. He sustained a injury in his JV football game last night. I'm about to take him to the doctor. The injury was to his neck and back. The boy is tuff as nails so when he says .. Dad I'm hurt, it's for real!



You got it Blood. Hope he's gonna be OK.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That's my point about being worried about it.....he shoulda known better.
> 
> And the Gov should know better about allowing such to happen.
> 
> ...



You wanna borrow the boy's gas mask 
Wish I hadda gottin one now.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That's my point about being worried about it.....he shoulda known better.
> 
> And the Gov should know better about allowing such to happen.
> 
> ...



wear a hazmat suit



blood on the ground said:


> If y'all don't mind, say a prayer for my son Jakob. He sustained a injury in his JV football game last night. I'm about to take him to the doctor. The injury was to his neck and back. The boy is tuff as nails so when he says .. Dad I'm hurt, it's for real!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got to go to the airport tomorrow mornin and fly to Dallas.....I don't think it's overblown.




Chief, Well it is better you than me in going to Dallas.  I sure hope that some of that road construction around the Dallas/Ft. Worth airport has been completed.  The best thing that happened at the airport was the ease of getting a rental car.  Enterprise personnel do a great job of handling that and getting you hooked up and out of there in just a few minutes.  Heck, I was on I-35 heading North to Oklahoma in no time.  Had to drive up to Madill, Oklahoma and visit one of my really large Peanut Processing customers.  The only problem that I had was a few days later when finding my way back to the Dallas Airport and the correct hotel exit etc.  All of the exits were closed around that area due to total reconstruction of the Interstate system.   My GPS unit "re-calculated" for so long that the voice on it finally told me that, "I don't know where I am, I don't know where you want to go, I don't care where you want to go, and I have had enough of all of these crazy lane and exit closures so I am turning my self off and YOU are on your own.  At that point, I shot it with my .40 caliber Glock and then I woke up from this DREAM/NIGHTMARE to the sound of my alarm clocking going off at 4 AM so that I could return the rental car and catch my flight back home from there at 7 AM.     


PS:  Hope you have a safe and problem free trip and I will be watching for you on the television.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

an when ya take the hazmat suit off shower in offroad diesel an used motor oil, thatll mebbe kill the eboler


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> I've already gotten lost in Youtube land this morning thanks to Jeff & Hankus!



  

Yep.....Ms Crickkky drives my point home even further, they walk among us!

I'm gettin like Nic.....I'd bout soon eat a bug as to go to town.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> I've already gotten lost in Youtube land this morning thanks to Jeff & Hankus!



I am not accountable fer what mr Beam wanted ta hear


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> If y'all don't mind, say a prayer for my son Jakob. He sustained a injury in his JV football game last night. I'm about to take him to the doctor. The injury was to his neck and back. The boy is tuff as nails so when he says .. Dad I'm hurt, it's for real!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> prayers for the boy.  keep us updated





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got it Blood. Hope he's gonna be OK.



I think he will be fine in time.  Just worried that is all!.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 24, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> If y'all don't mind, say a prayer for my son Jakob. He sustained a injury in his JV football game last night. I'm about to take him to the doctor. The injury was to his neck and back. The boy is tuff as nails so when he says .. Dad I'm hurt, it's for real!




Blood, Prayers being sent for Jakob and I surely hope that everything is OK.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> If y'all don't mind, say a prayer for my son Jakob. He sustained a injury in his JV football game last night. I'm about to take him to the doctor. The injury was to his neck and back. The boy is tuff as nails so when he says .. Dad I'm hurt, it's for real!



Lawd.....I hope he is OK Jason! Prayers from here, bud.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Reguardless if you are informed  or not, if your next to them knowing isnt gonna help you any.



You completely missed my point, read the last 4 words.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Talk to me. How close was the deer to you? how was it standin` when you shot? What was its reaction when you shot? And how far could you see it as it ran off?


It was just after 7:00, she came in on my right, stopped somewhere between 50 & 75 yds straight in front of me, dropped her head to feed, had others walk straight across behind her, but I did like you said & concentrated on her shoulder, she was a dark one too, I had even taken my contacts out & was wearing my glasses............I did my breathe, release, squeeze........... she stood there & looked up, then I got that one ejected and then I couldn't get the other one in, she turned BROADSIDED to me , still couldn't get the bullet in and about the time she jumped in the sage to the left of me, I got it in.......
They all didn't scatter either, they were still milling about up around the corn feeder during & after all of this!
I'm going to invest in a shooting stick TODAY!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got to go to the airport tomorrow mornin and fly to Dallas.....I don't think it's overblown.



 

Safe travels! Take the suit & gas mask!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> It was just after 7:00, she came in on my right, stopped somewhere between 50 & 75 yds straight in front of me, dropped her head to feed, had others walk straight across behind her, but I did like you said & concentrated on her shoulder, she was a dark one too, I had even taken my contacts out & was wearing my glasses............I did my breathe, release, squeeze........... she stood there & looked up, then I got that one ejected and then I couldn't get the other one in, she turned BROADSIDED to me , still couldn't get the bullet in and about the time she jumped in the sage to the left of me, I got it in.......
> They all didn't scatter either, they were still milling about up around the corn feeder during & after all of this!
> I'm going to invest in a shooting stick TODAY!



make one or buy one, either way a real good investment


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> It was just after 7:00, she came in on my right, stopped somewhere between 50 & 75 yds straight in front of me, dropped her head to feed, had others walk straight across behind her, but I did like you said & concentrated on her shoulder, she was a dark one too, I had even taken my contacts out & was wearing my glasses............I did my breathe, release, squeeze........... she stood there & looked up, then I got that one ejected and then I couldn't get the other one in, she turned BROADSIDED to me , still couldn't get the bullet in and about the time she jumped in the sage to the left of me, I got it in.......
> They all didn't scatter either, they were still milling about up around the corn feeder during & after all of this!
> I'm going to invest in a shooting stick TODAY!




Hang on darlin. somebody wants to talk to you. Don`t you go runnin` off now, you hear?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> If y'all don't mind, say a prayer for my son Jakob. He sustained a injury in his JV football game last night. I'm about to take him to the doctor. The injury was to his neck and back. The boy is tuff as nails so when he says .. Dad I'm hurt, it's for real!


Blood, you got'em , we've been having to hand out info to all our parents about concussions, make sure they check him out extremely good!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Hang on darlin. somebody wants to talk to you. Don`t you go runnin` off now, you hear?


I'm past the "upset" I'm down right mad with myself now!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> make one or buy one, either way a real good investment


I ain't smart enough to make one myself and the ones that I rally want cost more than I have............ going to wally world after work to see what they have.  Plus, my b-i-l has one, gonna see if he uses it much or if I can at least borrow it for a while............


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd.....I hope he is OK Jason! Prayers from here, bud.
> You completely missed my point, read the last 4 words.


Jeff, in all seriousness, at least wear a mask, shoot, wear gloves, but above all else, be VERY aware of what is going on around you!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Hang on darlin. somebody wants to talk to you. Don`t you go runnin` off now, you hear?



tell keebs how to cut 2 sticks an tie em together, least how to cut a forked one


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I ain't smart enough to make one myself and the ones that I rally want cost more than I have............ going to wally world after work to see what they have.  Plus, my b-i-l has one, gonna see if he uses it much or if I can at least borrow it for a while............



stick+knife= shooting stick.  Iv picked up broke limbs with a V in them before while walking to the stand and used them before


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I ain't smart enough to make one myself and the ones that I rally want cost more than I have............ going to wally world after work to see what they have.  Plus, my b-i-l has one, gonna see if he uses it much or if I can at least borrow it for a while............





I`ll make you one, and hand deliver it if need be.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> tell keebs how to cut 2 sticks an tie em together, least how to cut a forked one





havin_fun_huntin said:


> stick+knife= shooting stick.  Iv picked up broke limbs with a V in them before while walking to the stand and used them before





Nicodemus said:


> I`ll make you one, and hand deliver it if need be.



this is dangerous, we all done the stick trick


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> this is dangerous, we all done the stick trick



I know , i cant shoot freehanded worth a flip. If I aintg ot a prop my chances of making contact go WAY down


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> tell keebs how to cut 2 sticks an tie em together, least how to cut a forked one


you just did, idjit.......... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> stick+knife= shooting stick.  Iv picked up broke limbs with a V in them before while walking to the stand and used them before


 for real?????? 


Nicodemus said:


> I`ll make you one, and hand deliver it if need be.


 I've made forts before, just gotta think back to my childhood and I think I even have some hayrope laying around to use!


Hankus said:


> this is dangerous, we all done the stick trick


and I'm fixin to join ya'll in it................ lawd have mercy..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm past the "upset" I'm down right mad with myself now!



THAT....might actually help you to calm down some. Kickin yoself in the butt hurts!  





Keebs said:


> Jeff, in all seriousness, at least wear a mask, shoot, wear gloves, but above all else, be VERY aware of what is going on around you!



Thank ya darlin!! 

Might just completely cover from head to toe in visqueen and duck tape.....good ol redneck eboler proteckshun!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm past the "upset" I'm down right mad with myself now!






My daughter forgot her shooting stick the other day so her daddy made her one. (ignore the poor pic quality. he ain't good with a camera)


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

The Redhead said:


> Keebs don't feel bad we have all missed before. I have done the same thing as you not being able to eject my shot and get another one in. The reason is because you are excited and your adrenaline is running away with you,plus you need to invest in a good shooting stick to steady your aim. Take several deep breaths after you shoot to calm down and you will be able to reload. I know easier said than done but it works for me.


Thank you!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> THAT....might actually help you to calm down some. Kickin yoself in the butt hurts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know keebs legs are too short to kick herself in the booty


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> THAT....might actually help you to calm down some. Kickin yoself in the butt hurts!
> 
> Thank ya darlin!!
> 
> Might just completely cover from head to toe in visqueen and duck tape.....good ol _*redneck eboler proteckshun*_!


If you do the covering, please make a sign to wear that reads just that way.......... I promise, it will go viral!


Crickett said:


> My daughter forgot her shooting stick the other day so her daddy made her one. (ignore the poor pic quality. he ain't good with a camera)


forget to add sumthin?


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> If you do the covering, please make a sign to wear that reads just that way.......... I promise, it will go viral!
> 
> forget to add sumthin?



Sorry it was sideways.....had to fix it


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You know keebs legs are too short to kick herself in the booty


nope, that I did many a time back when I was a cheerleader............ NOWadays, Keebs is too fat to lean over on her hunting stool and prop on her elbow, it just ain't comfortable.........


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> My daughter forgot her shooting stick the other day so her daddy made her one. (ignore the poor pic quality. he ain't good with a camera)





That will work just fine.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Sorry it was sideways.....had to fix it



 only crickett would point out picture quality


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Sorry it was sideways.....had to fix it


ok, gives me another idea/way to fix one............


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> only crickett would point out picture quality




The man drives me nuts with his out of focus shots!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> nope, that I did many a time back when I was a cheerleader............ NOWadays, Keebs is too fat to lean over on her hunting stool and prop on her elbow, it just ain't comfortable.........


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That will work just fine.





Keebs said:


> ok, gives me another idea/way to fix one............


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok, that will help me at my "usual" spot........... my problem this weekend is this:

I will be sitting on a platform........ think neck high on me, with a plywood floor and an open top blind setting on said plywood.  As short as my stool is, I still have to kinda "duck" to look out the window in front of me......... I can't set Indian style on the floor for that long or ya'll would have to get a crane down there to get me out and to the hospital with my back in spasms........... so what can I fix for a shooting stick on this?  And what else could I set in/on to lower myself to be more "comfortable" in getting a good shot?
Also, it is not my stand so I can't do any rearranging...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ok, gives me another idea/way to fix one............



Take it one step further and make a sling shot out of it, then you can pepper the dadgum skwerls while you waitin on deers.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>


keebs=brutally truthful!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> The man drives me nuts with his out of focus shots!





your daughters a pretty young lady, yall did good 
looks like she might be almost as tall her her maam


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Take it one step further and make a sling shot out of it, then you can pepper the dadgum skwerls while you waitin on deers.


great idea!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Prim...=GoogleProductAds&WT.z_mc_id1=03689770&rid=20

Thats what I tote, cept minus the green Promis crap on it since they got em from Stoney Point


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Ok, that will help me at my "usual" spot........... my problem this weekend is this:
> 
> I will be sitting on a platform........ think neck high on me, with a plywood floor and an open top blind setting on said plywood.  As short as my stool is, I still have to kinda "duck" to look out the window in front of me......... I can't set Indian style on the floor for that long or ya'll would have to get a crane down there to get me out and to the hospital with my back in spasms........... so what can I fix for a shooting stick on this?  And what else could I set in/on to lower myself to be more "comfortable" in getting a good shot?
> Also, it is not my stand so I can't do any rearranging...........




The one I fix for you will work for any height. It`s gonna be alright.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> keebs=brutally truthful!




what was that song you posted the other day??? exactly!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Ok, that will help me at my "usual" spot........... my problem this weekend is this:
> 
> I will be sitting on a platform........ think neck high on me, with a plywood floor and an open top blind setting on said plywood.  As short as my stool is, I still have to kinda "duck" to look out the window in front of me......... I can't set Indian style on the floor for that long or ya'll would have to get a crane down there to get me out and to the hospital with my back in spasms........... so what can I fix for a shooting stick on this?  And what else could I set in/on to lower myself to be more "comfortable" in getting a good shot?
> Also, it is not my stand so I can't do any rearranging...........



short bucket  Cut down 5 gal an a cushin


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Take it one step further and make a sling shot out of it, then you can pepper the dadgum skwerls while you waitin on deers.







havin_fun_huntin said:


> your daughters a pretty young lady, yall did good



Thank ya! She looks just like me! 

I sent my mama a pic a few days ago & she thought it was me in the pic but it was my daughter.


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Ok, that will help me at my "usual" spot........... my problem this weekend is this:
> 
> I will be sitting on a platform........ think neck high on me, with a plywood floor and an open top blind setting on said plywood.  As short as my stool is, I still have to kinda "duck" to look out the window in front of me......... I can't set Indian style on the floor for that long or ya'll would have to get a crane down there to get me out and to the hospital with my back in spasms........... so what can I fix for a shooting stick on this?  And what else could I set in/on to lower myself to be more "comfortable" in getting a good shot?
> Also, it is not my stand so I can't do any rearranging...........



My lady, just get a straight stick. Wrap your hand around it at whatever height you need. Prop the forearm on your hand/thumb. Instant adjustment. I've picked up sticks on the way in before if I knew there was no where to prop my gun.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> The one I fix for you will work for any height. It`s gonna be alright.



I was just sitting here thinking piece of 1/2 emt, peiece of 3/4 emt a welded nut, a short piece of allthread with a wing nut welded to it.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> looks like she might be almost as tall her her maam



She's actually taller than me now!  She'll be 13 years old in 3 weeks.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> She's actually taller than me now!  She'll be 13 years old in 3 weeks.



sorry couldnt pass up a short joke


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2014)

The Redhead said:


> I have missed at close range without a shooting stick and have hit them at 300 yards with a shooting stick. I always take it with me now. Shooting free hand you will have a tendancy to pull the shot. I know.  DO NOT give up. If everyone is honest everyone has miss at one time or another...Even Nick has missed   So don't give up just keep hunting and get a good set of shooting sticks.
> 
> Nick just told me he is making you a set of shooting sticks. So hang in there





Hey you!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

A fancy cheap bipod


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey you!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

no word from mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

27 (4 members and 23 guests)

wow, guest be loving the driveler today


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> My lady, just get a straight stick. Wrap your hand around it at whatever height you need. Prop the forearm on your hand/thumb. Instant adjustment. I've picked up sticks on the way in before if I knew there was no where to prop my gun.


Another idea............. gawd ya'll are all awesome!!!!!!!


Hankus said:


> short bucket  Cut down 5 gal an a cushin


And I have some cut down buckets we use to water the dogs AND I have a cushion......... it ain't "that" comfortable, but it might work!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> what was that song you posted the other day??? exactly!


nope.......


Nicodemus said:


> The one I fix for you will work for any height. It`s gonna be alright.


you are too much!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was just sitting here thinking piece of 1/2 emt, peiece of 3/4 emt a welded nut, a short piece of allthread with a wing nut welded to it.


No No toooo much trouble............


The Redhead said:


> I have missed at close range without a shooting stick and have hit them at 300 yards with a shooting stick. I always take it with me now. Shooting free hand you will have a tendancy to pull the shot. I know.  DO NOT give up. If everyone is honest everyone has miss at one time or another...Even Nick has missed   So don't give up just keep hunting and get a good set of shooting sticks.
> 
> Nick just told me he is making you a set of shooting sticks. So hang in there


With all this support and encouragement, I can't give up! 
If he makes a delivery, don't be puttin a roast on so you can come set on the porch with us!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 27 (4 members and 23 guests)
> 
> wow, guest be loving the driveler today


they heard about all the awsome idea's ya'll are giving me to help me get a deer, that's all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was just sitting here thinking piece of 1/2 emt, peiece of 3/4 emt a welded nut, a short piece of allthread with a wing nut welded to it.



Uhh......LeRoy, u fuhgit who u talkin to. Nic wears hooch aht wiff indian ammo and skins his deer with a rock.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> And I have some cut down buckets we use to water the dogs AND I have a cushion......... it ain't "that" comfortable, but it might work!



This

http://www.basspro.com/Hunt-Comfort-FatBoy-Portable-Comfort-Cushion/product/10213506/

Its pricey, but I've never regretted buying mine. Caught it on sale bout 5 years ago for somewhere around 25 cause it was a factory mistake on the graphix


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhh......LeRoy, u fuhgit who u talkin to. Nic wears hooch aht wiff indian ammo and skins his deer with a rock.



good point.. nicks gonna find a stick with a bunch of Vs and notch the bottom for her


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhh......LeRoy, u fuhgit who u talkin to. Nic wears hooch aht wiff indian ammo and skins his deer with a rock.



My uncle hunted with a feller that killed a deer with a large rock once


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> good point.. nicks gonna find a stick with a bunch of Vs and notch the bottom for her



look like his clothes line stick at Chehaw


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> My uncle hunted with a feller that killed a deer with a large rock once



I'mon get one wiff my spear eventually.....I just gotta learn to quit hollerin durin the chase.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> This
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/Hunt-Comfort-FatBoy-Portable-Comfort-Cushion/product/10213506/
> 
> Its pricey, but I've never regretted buying mine. Caught it on sale bout 5 years ago for somewhere around 25 cause it was a factory mistake on the graphix


 I'll stick with what I already have!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'mon get one wiff my spear eventually.....I just gotta learn to quit hollerin durin the chase.


  glad I'm in the office by myself, you made me LOL fo real!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Tarzanchief


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

charzan


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

that sounds like a Pokemon..


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'll stick with what I already have!



Told ya its pricey, but it'll make a 2 hour sit into a 4 hour sit easy. Use it in my FatCat, OTG, ladder stands, tailgate, cooler, boat, shoot the thing lives in my truck


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'mon get one wiff my spear eventually.....I just gotta learn to quit hollerin durin the chase.



let Jag chase an holler, you jus circle round in front wid the spear. Think of it like deer doggin


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

boom boom......wassa pokemon  Sounds like somekinda "personal" toy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> boom boom......wassa pokemon  Sounds like somekinda "personal" toy



obviously you havent spent much time with kids over the years.  Its some card game they play.  I dont really understand it


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> obviously you havent spent much time with kids over the years.  Its some card game they play.  I dont really understand it



there was a gap tween when I was a kid an when my friends started havin kids


----------



## rydert (Oct 24, 2014)

what y'all doing?....did miss anything?.......


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey dert!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

rydert said:


> what y'all doing?....did miss anything?.......



ya know us.....ya ain miss much.........but keebs has


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> there was a gap tween when I was a kid an when my friends started havin kids



i wouldnt have known if it wasnt for you younger cousins.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Told ya its pricey, but it'll make a 2 hour sit into a 4 hour sit easy. Use it in my FatCat, OTG, ladder stands, tailgate, cooler, boat, shoot the thing lives in my truck


nice Christmas present............. juss sayin........


rydert said:


> what y'all doing?....did miss anything?.......


DYRT!!!!!! how you are?


Hankus said:


> ya know us.....ya ain miss much.........but keebs has


 yep, show that love.............


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

somebody put a leash on mattech, least make his search not go back moren a month


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

rydert said:


> what y'all doing?....did miss anything?.......


Where ya been hiding at stranger? 


Hankus said:


> ya know us.....ya ain miss much.........but keebs has



OH SNAP!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Oct 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> ya know us.....ya ain miss much.........but keebs has



I guess I needs to read back some......she done missed a deer?No No:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> ya know us.....ya ain miss much.........but keebs has



NO HE DI IN'T.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> nice Christmas present............. juss sayin........
> 
> DYRT!!!!!! how you are?
> 
> yep, show that love.............



If I didn mess wid ya you'd think somethin was wrong......I still luvs ya (jus not that coushin worth)


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

rydert said:


> what y'all doing?....did miss anything?.......



Hey DertO!! 

 



Hankus said:


> ya know us.....ya ain miss much.........but keebs has


----------



## rydert (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where ya been hiding at stranger?
> 
> 
> OH SNAP!!!!!!



werkin.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2014)

rydert said:


> I guess I needs to read back some......she done missed a deer?No No:



Hey there stranger.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> NO HE DI IN'T.



yet ya knew he would


----------



## rydert (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey DertO!!



Chief O


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

rydert said:


> werkin.............



that will sho do it


----------



## rydert (Oct 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey there stranger.



mrs hawnet


----------



## rydert (Oct 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> that will sho do it



I got a big promotion................


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

C.....dont let keebs borrow ya spear nor Jag....she mebbe on da warpath fer me soon


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

rydert said:


> I got a big promotion................



double the responsibilities, dolla an hour more


----------



## rydert (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> nice Christmas present............. juss sayin........
> 
> DYRT!!!!!! how you are?
> 
> yep, show that love.............



keebs


----------



## rydert (Oct 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> double the responsibilities, dolla an hour more



yep.......something like that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

rydert said:


> yep.......something like that



Does that mean Mrs durt is home alone more these days?


Sorry brotha, ou aint been on in a while I had to.  Glad your back


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

rydert said:


> yep.......something like that



thats bout how my last one went too


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 24, 2014)

AAaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnddddddddddddd,

Wait for it.....

wait.....



.
Ah shucks...  its just me dropping in for a visit....


----------



## rydert (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Does that mean Mrs durt is home alone more these days?
> 
> 
> Sorry brotha, ou aint been on in a while I had to.  Glad your back



idjit..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2014)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> AAaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnddddddddddddd,
> 
> Wait for it.....
> 
> ...



Well........ look a here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

WEll howdy RM!!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sorry couldnt pass up a short joke









Keebs said:


> Another idea............. gawd ya'll are all awesome!!!!!!!
> 
> And I have some cut down buckets we use to water the dogs AND I have a cushion......... it ain't "that" comfortable, but it might work!
> 
> ...







Keebs said:


> they heard about all the awsome idea's ya'll are giving me to help me get a deer, that's all!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey hey hey


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> AAaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnddddddddddddd,
> 
> Wait for it.....
> 
> ...



coulda been a lot worse, good ta read ya hoss


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey hey hey



hello ijit


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

rydert said:


> I guess I needs to read back some......she done missed a deer?No No:


Nothing to see here,oldnews, move along folks!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> NO HE DI IN'T.


he did.


Hankus said:


> If I didn mess wid ya you'd think somethin was wrong......I still luvs ya (jus not that coushin worth)


MmmmmHHHmmmmmm..........


rydert said:


> I got a big promotion................


I see $$$$................... 


Hankus said:


> C.....dont let keebs borrow ya spear nor Jag....she mebbe on da warpath fer me soon


got my own sword now, bubba............... Think Walkin Dead.......... Bwaahahahahaha


rydert said:


> keebs


howudoin, darlin?


Redneck Maguiver said:


> AAaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnddddddddddddd,
> 
> Wait for it.....
> 
> ...


KIIIMMMMM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

hay W2H


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey hey hey



Hey hey hey Hey!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Nothing to see here,oldnews, move along folks!
> 
> he did.
> 
> ...



dunno bout the walkin dead, but ya shouldn take a k-nife to a gun fight.........or mebbe ya should.....wid a gun I'd jus hafta get on all 4's an be real still


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> AAaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnddddddddddddd,
> 
> Wait for it.....
> 
> ...





Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey hey hey



What up infrequent drivelers?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 24, 2014)

It's been a long week. Thinkin about cutting out around 1 for the huntin property.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

hankus gonna get it
funny to me


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What up infrequent drivelers?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hankus gonna get it
> funny to me



ya know its strange how some
things is funny to some folks
and not others​


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2014)

Dang y'all busy in here today! Somebody better get ready to start a new one. 


What's for lunch today? 

I'm getting hungry! Wonder where my hubby will take me today?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

lunch is to be determined, jus had breakfus----Honey bunches of oats


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> ya know its strange how some
> things is funny to some folks
> and not others​


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

didnt realize this un is almost done


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Grrrrrrrrr, gotta drive Dawn to Augusta, there goes my day.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> didnt realize this un is almost done



yep its on life suppert


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, gotta drive Dawn to Augusta, there goes my day.



tell er I said hey


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, gotta drive Dawn to Augusta, there goes my day.



if ya seed Tiny tell him I woulda liked ta make it, but I jus cain swing the gas in the truck


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> tell er I said hey



one day that woman gonna slap a pile of yall


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

locker down


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> one day that woman gonna slap a pile of yall



Purdy as she is I might let her 

Still aint figure out how Quack caught her


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2014)

Last post!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

nope, last post


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Now!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Purdy as she is I might let her
> 
> Still aint figure out how Quack caught her



likkered her an kept her that way til it were too late fer to back out is best I can guess


----------

